# Como probar un transformador



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2007)

*1. Prueba de resistencia eléctrica con multímetro:*

Un valor "Abierto" significa bobina cortada, el transformador no sirve. Con un multímetro se comprueba continuidad de las bobinas si estas dan un valor mayor a 1000 Ohms es como para desconfiar (Esto NO incluye transformadores para alta tensión > 2000VCA). 

Un valor de supongamos 5000 Ohms será característico de una bobina cortada con perdidas por humedad o aislasiones quemadas, muchos materiales aislantes cuando se queman se convierten en conductores (Malos pero conductores al fin) engañando la medición.
En la prueba de resistencia eléctrica también se debe incluir la resistencia entre el cuerpo metálico y las bobinas. Si existe continuidad el transformador no sirve aunque esta sea muy baja (Continuidad muy baja = Resistencia muy Alta).

Que una bobina de una resistencia muy baja (0,1 Ohms o menos) NO significa que este en cortocircuito.
Para tener una idea:
Un transformador "Chico"  primario 220VCA secundario 12 0 12 VCA de 300mA tiene una resistencia en el primario de 650Ohms y 0,00631Ohms entre cada uno de los secundarios y "0" a mayor potencia del transformador menor resistencia de las bobinas.


*2. Si el transformador pasó la prueba de continuidad probaremos ahora el funcionamiento:*

La prueba anterior NO garantiza que nuestro transformador NO este en cortocircuito o que tenga una espira en cortocircuito, entonces lo trataremos con las precauciones necesarias como para evitar que salten los fusibles (Fundan los plomos).

Mi método es con una lámpara serie, esta consta de una lámpara de alumbrado común y silvestre con un polo conectado al vivo de la red eléctrica y el otro a una punta de prueba, cierra el circuito al tomacorriente otro cable que servirá de segunda punta de pruebas.

*Precaución:*
Creo que se imaginarán que esto posee un riesgo físico puesto que en sus manos tendrán la tensión de línea 220 VCA o 110VCA que le puede dar un buen sacudón o algo peor, por favor extrema precaución.

Al alimentar el transformador con esta lámpara, esta oficiará de limitador de corriente.
Si el transformador esta en cortocircuito o posee una espira en cortocircuito la lámpara enciende con todo su brillo.
Si el transformador esta sano, la lámpara enciende muy poco y el transformador estará funcionando, si mantenemos esta conexión, incluso podremos medir las tensiones de salida  que estarán por debajo de la nominal pero igualmente nos dará una buena apreciación del voltaje.

*Otra función.*
Si hemos probado el transformador pero desconfiamos de este por ejemplo haber estado a la intemperie, podremos dejarlo funcionando con la lámpara con total seguridad puesto que si falla lo peor que puede ocurrir es que encienda la lámpara a su máxima intensidad.

Con una lámpara de unos 25 W se podrán probar transformadores de hasta 30 W.
Con una de 100 W se podrán probar hasta 1000 W.

Con un poco de practica hasta se pueden identificar si los bobinados son de primario o secundario de acuerdo a la intensidad de la lámpara.

Este método NO es invento mío, cuando nací ya era viejo.

*Anexo:*
¿Como saber si un transformador es de 220 o 110 VCA (sin quemarlo en la prueba) ¿
Se consiguen un transformador de salida 110VCA y entrada de acuerdo a la red eléctrica del país.
En la salida de este conectan el primario del transformador dudoso.
Si el transformador dudoso es de 110VCA no pasara nada ya que estaremos alimentando un transformador de 110VCa con 110VCA y tendremos a la salida los voltajes correctos.
Si el transformador dudoso es de 220 VCA y lo conectamos a 110VCA tampoco pasara nada, solamente que a la salida obtendremos la mitad de la tensión nominal.


*Agregado*

*Como estimar la corriente de salida*

Determinado el estado y características generales del susodicho transformador, será interesante averiguar que corriente nos dará el mismo, para esto medimos con una regla el espesor de la laminación y el ancho de la rama central.
O sea el laminado esta formador por "E" e "I", enfrentadas e intercaladas, el ancho de la pata del medio de la "E" y el espesor de la laminación es lo que buscamos.

¿ Y para que ?
Porque esta superficie es la que determina la potencia del transformador.

Teniendo las medidas calculamos la superficie y con este valor nos metemos en algún programa de cálculo de transformadores, que nos dará la potencia admisible por ese laminado y espesor.

Por ejemplo
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calculo-transformadores-mediante-software-7841/

Teniendo la potencia y la tensión de salida podremos averiguar cual es la corriente admisible

Esto es valido para transformadores de un solo secundario, si posee más de 1 secundario se complica porque no habrá forma de averiguar que potencia fue asignada a cada bobinado.
En el caso de más de un secundario habrá que tratar de ver la sección de alambre empleado en los mismos como para tratar de deducir que corriente nos podrán entregar


*Anexo: 
Como conectar un transformador con secundarios independientes *

Un problema que se ha agregado con la fabricación masiva de componentes es la aparición de transformadores de secundarios idénticos e independientes, o sea un sencillo transformador de (Por ejemplo) 15-0-15 se convierte en una cosa de 4 terminales, a veces NO muy claramente marcados, esto trae aparejada una pregunta: 

*¿ Como lo conecto ? *
(Tomaremos como ejemplo un transformador de 2 secundarios de 15 VCA) 

La solución es unir los 2 secundarios entre si, ¿ Pero como ?, ahí vamos 

Tomas el multímetro y buscas continuidad entre las bobinas de secundario, digamos que la bobina *"A"* posee 2 terminales que llamaremos *"1" y "2"*. 
La bobina *"B"* tendrá como terminales a *"3"* y *"4"*. 
Debes unir un terminal de la bobina *"A"* con un terminal de la bobina *"B"* 

*¿ Pero y cual con cual ? *
Esto es a prueba y error y se comprueba con el multímetro. 
Unes a priori el terminal *"2"* con el *"3"*, conectas el transformador y mides tensión entre *"1"* y *"4"*. 

Existen 2 posibilidades, que te de una tensión de salida de *30 VCA* o algo cercano a *0 VCA* 

Si te da una salida de *30 VCA, "Listo"*, los terminales *"1" *y *"4"* serán los extremos y la unión *"2" + "3"* el punto medio. 

Si te da una salida cercana a *0 VCA* debes cambiar los terminales que uniste antes (*"2"+"3"*), conservas el terminal *"2"* pero ahora lo unes al terminal *"4"*, esta unión sera tu punto medio y los terminales *"1"* y *"3"* los extremos. 

Si no entendiste nada, NO te preocupes YO tampoco

Espero que esto les sirva, Atentamente Fogonazo (De donde piensan que saque mi apodo)


----------



## jona (Oct 1, 2007)

hola Fogonazo,la explicación es muy clara y correcta.
la manera que mas uso es con una lampara de 100w, esto me salvo muchos transformadores, antes de conocer este método, hace varios años atrás cuando me iniciaba, equivoque la salida de un transformador y lo conecte a 220v, con un aturdidor sonido y chispazo de el mismo, aparte de que salto la llave de el tablero general, perdí el transformador y me casi me da un infarto.

Con este método evite inconvenientes como este, aparte de que la lampara nos puede servir para el 100% de las pruebas dudosas, tanto en tv, audio, y proyectos inseguros.

saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 1, 2007)

Tambien cometi ese gran error de PRINCIPIANTE que soy. pero la Ley de Ohmn me salvo el transformador , volando el cable de conexion en seco y evitando que se fuera el transformador por la basura.
Jona: el transformador de la fuente que tengo ahorita con los LM317T


----------



## mati89 (Oct 15, 2007)

yo tengo una prueba mucho mas brusca para probar si anda el bobinado secundario y no nesesita tester

lo unico que necesitas es una pila de 9 v
conecta uno de los bornes  de la pila y el otro lo dejas libre
conectas el que dejaste libre y lo desconectas rapidamente varias veces en coestiones de milisegundos sino no finciona
si sientes un choque electrico significa que funciona

el choque electrico no es peligroso debido a que produce una corriente muy baja
y deves tocar un cable solo que no tenga aislacion sino no funciona

ideal para cuando no tenes tester


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 16, 2007)

mati89 dijo:
			
		

> yo tengo una prueba mucho mas brusca para probar si anda el bobinado secundario y no nesesita tester
> 
> lo unico que necesitas es una pila de 9 v
> conecta uno de los bornes  de la pila y el otro lo dejas libre
> ...



 Yo tambien asi eso. pero solo pra darle correntazos a mis amigos


----------



## menduco (Nov 6, 2007)

hola fogonazo, queria preguntarte sobre el esquema de la lampara serie, xq tantas lamparas no basta con poner solo una?, disculpa que sea medio ignorante pasa que pregunto mucho antes de hacer algo jeje.
 se que es una herramienta que debe estar en todo taller, ya que es practica y sobre todo segura
 estaba pensando si no es mas simple colocar de un cable que este conectado a la red electrica una lámpara en serie con una punta y del otro cable que viene de la red conectar la otra punta y asi ,si hay un corto la làmpara encendera 
bueno espero no molestarte mucho.

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 7, 2007)

Con una sola lampara puedes probar tranquilamente, pero si tienes que probar varios de distintas potencias u otro tipo de equipos (Que puedan presentar un cortocircuito), conviene fabricarte un *pequeño tablero* con (Por ejemplo) 3 lamparas y sendos interruptores, de esta manera con solo accionar los interruptore administras o regulas la potencia de las lamparas, si por ejemplo deseas probar un motor de electrodomestico, conectas las 3, si en cambio solo deseas probar un pequeño transformador conectas solo 1.
Este tipo de tablero es muy practico para un taller de reparaciones "general"

Lo que describes es el funcionamiento de las lamparas de los bosquejos

Ah y no pidas disculpas por preguntar, nadie nació sabiendo. Para aprender estamos en el foro.


----------



## menduco (Nov 7, 2007)

gracias, ahora mismo me pongo a armar una para mi tallersito

saludos


----------



## nolo313 (Dic 15, 2007)

hola. buen tuto. una duda que tengo, cuando te dicen que un transformador entrega un maximo de 2A. que es 2A por cada rama? o 1A por rama?, que en total hacen dos.
Cuando digo por cada rama quiero decir que como es simetrico entrega por ejemplo +24 por una y -24 por la otra.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Mar 11, 2008)

Una duda fogonazo.  con respecto a saber si el transformador en su primario es de 220..... dices que a la salida obtendremos la mitad de la tension nominal.  pero la mitad de qué  valor... si no sabemos nada del transformador en cuestion.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 11, 2008)

En esos casos hay que hacer labor de investigacion, por ejemplo de donde proviene, que alimentaba, tratar de conseguir datos como para no quemar el transformador.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 21, 2008)

Puede que esto sea una ganzada... pero podría ser que si un transformador es de 110 a 45 al enchufarlo a 220v me tire 90v en el secundario?

Bueno, una cosa más... Con los transformadores chiquitos, por ejemplo los de los timbres, cuyo diametro del alambre de bobina es el mismo en el primario y en el secundario y ademas suelen venir sellados... como se conoce cual es el primario y cual es el secundario?

No lo probé, pero será posible que en el caso de un trado de 220 a 9, aplicando 9v en el secundario, se deberían obtener 220v en el primario?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 21, 2008)

DJ_Glenn dijo:
			
		

> Puede que esto sea una ganzada... pero podría ser que si un transformador es de 110 a 45 al enchufarlo a 220v me tire 90v en el secundario?



Tambien puede que produsca un apagon generalizado, incendio, explosion, Etc



> Bueno, una cosa más... Con los transformadores chiquitos, por ejemplo los de los timbres, cuyo diametro del alambre de bobina es el mismo en el primario y en el secundario y ademas suelen venir sellados... como se conoce cual es el primario y cual es el secundario?



Multimetro preparado para medir resistencia, mides supuesto primario y supuesto secundario, el de mayor resistencia sera el primario



> No lo probé, pero será posible que en el caso de un trado de 220 a 9, aplicando 9v en el secundario, se deberían obtener 220v en el primario?



Si es posible, es lo que se usa en los inversores para generar 220VCA a partir de 12VCC


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 21, 2008)

Gracias Fogonazo


----------



## armandolopezmx (Abr 3, 2008)

en algunas ocasiones se puede ver cual embobinado esta mas al centro, y de ahi se puede tomar la idea que es el primario.
otra tecnica es meterle en los embobinados  una corriente alterna de bajo voltaje, por ejemplo de 6 volts,  y :

por ejemplo si tengo en el otro extremo un voltaje muy alto, por ejemplo mayor de 50 volts alternos,  da una idea que ese es el primario. y que el transformador es de 110 volts,  y si da mas de 150 volts,  entonces el primario es de 220v.    
claro que hay que ver si tienen mas devanados,  y checarle el voltaje,  si da voltaje bajo, entonces es otro secundario.

me explique?=  jeje.


----------



## Raúl Herrera (Abr 28, 2008)

Hola muchachos. todo está muy bueno.
 Soy nuevo en esto y tengo una duda con respecto a los "transformadores"
como saber cuanntos ampers puedo obtener de un transformador del cual no tengo mucha información. puedo saber los vol´pero como se los ampers?
muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2008)

Raúl Herrera dijo:
			
		

> ... Soy nuevo en esto y tengo una duda con respecto a los "transformadores"
> como saber cuanntos ampers puedo obtener de un transformador del cual no tengo mucha información. puedo saber los vol´pero como se los ampers?
> muchas gracias a todos.



El calculo de la corriente posible lo haces midiendo la superficie de la rama central del transformador (Espesor de laminado * ancho de la rama central de la laminacion).
Con alguno de los programas de calculo de transformadores que hay en el foro averiguas la potencia posible para esa superficie.
Teniendo la potencia y la tension sacas la corriente que en teoria podra dar el transformador


----------



## Pedro León (Jun 2, 2008)

Me parece excelente el método de la lámpara en serie, pues es muy seguro. Como la idea es que si hay cortocircuito la lámpara prenda, se puede recurrir a escoger el tamaño de esta, en concordancia con el tamaño del transformador; es decir una lamparita de 25 vatios es adecuada para probar transformadores reductores cuyo secundario no exceda los 500 mA., mientras que una de 100 vatios es apta para probar transformadores con una salida del orden de los 2A. 
Cordialmente: Pedro León.,


----------



## profesor_aqp (Jun 11, 2008)

Hola, mi inquietud es que si conectando los secundarios de dos transformadores del mismo voltage, me daria como resultado un aumento de corriente, otra si es que influye el orden del conexionado de ambos secundarios, pues algo que lei de que deben estar en fase o no, gracias.Saludos de un Profesor de Historia con ganas de aprender Electrónica.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jun 12, 2008)

profesor_aqp dijo:
			
		

> Hola, mi inquietud es que si conectando los secundarios de dos transformadores del mismo voltage, me daria como resultado un aumento de corriente, otra si es que influye el orden del conexionado de ambos secundarios, pues algo que lei de que deben estar en fase o no, gracias.Saludos de un Profesor de Historia con ganas de aprender Electrónica.




Yo en una ocasion coloque  los secundarios de dos transformadores en paraleo,   y el voltaje se anulo (si mal no recuerdo),  asi que inverti uno de ellos, y el voltaje  se mantuvo,  por logica la corriente se duplica, pero he leido por aqui en el foro que no es recomendable hacer esto.

en dado caso que se requiera hacer esto, seria recomendable que los dos transformadores  fueran identicos.

y suerte con la electronica,  que de ella depende mucho el futuro  , jejeje,  saludos.


----------



## profesor_aqp (Jun 16, 2008)

Gracias  por tu sugerencia armandolopezmx, salvaste la historia de dos transformadores que tengo, saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 16, 2008)

A la IMPECABLE explicación de "armandolopezmx" me permito agregar, una vez que encontraste la face correcta de los transformadores, en la que los voltajes NO se anulan, es conveniente realizar la conexción de un solo terminal del transformador y medir tensión entre los extremos libres, si esta tension es superior a unos 500mV NO sera aconsejable acoplar los transformadores en paralelo.

¿ Y por que ? 
Porque estos mV serán una alimentación de CC sobre los secundarios de los transformadores que se ira convirtiendo en calor

¿ Y como CC si es la salida del transformador ?
Esto es largo de explicar y me da pereza pero creeme que es asi.


----------



## Pablo16 (Jun 16, 2008)

Desarmé un No-Break y recuperé un transformador grandecito que tiene varios cables, no he investigado nada aún sobre esto, alguien sabe para que puedo usarlo?

Solamente necesito saber si un transformador de estos, que no sé que función tuviera en el no break puede servir para otras aplicaciones.

Recuperé también una bateria de 12 v, 7A y un buen disipador.

Saludos .


----------



## Davocana (Ago 5, 2008)

puede servir un transformador de 220 a 110 de 1500 watts para hacer un amplificador? si esi alguien me prodria sugerir alguno que tenga un buen sonido y potencia? (estereo)


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 5, 2008)

obvio.
si preguntas como t lo explico.


----------



## jaimico (Ago 12, 2008)

hola a todos soy nuevo aqui en el foro y quisiera saver si alguien me puede ayudar con esto tengo un transformador que tiene tres primarios. la pregunta es ..... como se aplican esos tres primarios, el transformador tiene la siguiente leyenda con respecto alos colores de los cables violeta/azul 0v  cafe/gris 115v blanco trip........

de antemano gracias...........


----------



## jeff_MEX (Ago 14, 2008)

Hola gente los felicito por su excelente foro, voy empezando en esta materia y nesecito algo de ayuda. Segui la explicacion, y no logro identificar mi transformador, no se si funciona o que pasa ojala me puedan ayudar.

tengo 3 puntas (azul, azul,blanca) de un lado, y 2 (negras) del otro lado. 
Medi la resistencia en las puntas negras y es de 17.8 ohms aprox. 
en las 2 azules es de 2.2 aprox. en una azul con la blanca marca 2.1 aprox. y por ultimo en la otra azul con la blanca marca 2.3 aprox.

En base a esto deduje que el primer enbobinado es el de las puntas negras. las alimente con 120v y a la salida en las azules. obtuve valores irregulares. segun habia leido los transformadores arrojan valores constantes es decir 12 o -12. 24 o -24 pero en las mediciones que tengo son 19v de una azul a la blanca, 4v de la otra azul a la blanca, y 11v en las 2 azules.  no se si funciona correctamente o algo esta mal.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Ago 15, 2008)

checaste si hay continuidad entre las negras con las blancas y azules? (porque no debe de haber continuidad entre estas.

y me imagino que  lo checaste con voltaje ac verdad?. (digo, solo por las dudas)

y de que tamaño  (en volumen o watts) es el transformador?.  porque por el ohms de las negras debe de ser de pequeño tamaño, como de 2 amperes. o menos.

saludos.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Ago 15, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> A la IMPECABLE explicación de "armandolopezmx" me permito agregar, una vez que encontraste la face correcta de los transformadores, en la que los voltajes NO se anulan, es conveniente realizar la conexción de un solo terminal del transformador y medir tensión entre los extremos libres, si esta tension es superior a unos 500mV NO sera aconsejable acoplar los transformadores en paralelo.
> 
> ¿.




una duda con esto fogonazo:

analizando:  ya que encuentro que los voltajes no se anulen,  "despego" uno de los extremos... entonces tendre tres puntas.  (una sencilla, una doble, y una sencilla.).  te refieres que debo medir el voltaje entre las puntas sencillas (las sueltas),  y la tension entre estas no debe superar los 0.5 volts de ac?


de antenamo gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 15, 2008)

*Exacto !*

Hay 2 posibilidades de conectar las bobinas secundarias
1) En fase
2) En contra-fase

Si quieres sumar las tensiones debes conectar en contra-fase
Si quieres sumar las corrientes debes conectar en fase

Pero, si al estar "En fase" te aparece una diferencia de potencial, esta se traduce como pérdidas y recalentamiento de los bobinados, por eso se recomienda hacer esto con transformadores idénticos


----------



## jeff_MEX (Ago 15, 2008)

armandolopezmx dijo:
			
		

> checaste si hay continuidad entre las negras con las blancas y azules? (porque no debe de haber continuidad entre estas.
> 
> y me imagino que  lo checaste con voltaje ac verdad?. (digo, solo por las dudas)
> 
> ...



pues cheque y no hay continuidad entre las negras y las azules, y si efectivamente tome las mediciones en corriente alterna, el transformador no tiene ninguna leyenda que pudiera aportar datos.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Ago 16, 2008)

no pues si, la verdad, que si esta muy raro tu transformador,  ya checaste con carga, haber si el voltaje no se "cae" ?

en muchos transformadores se ve el cable esmaltado  que entra  a la parte donde se une con los cables de colores forrados.   ahi puedes apreciar el grueso delalambre esmaltado haber si es del mismo tamaño que entra a los azules y blanmnco


----------



## cesar herrera (Ago 25, 2008)

Jeff, analizando tus datos de transformador puedo decirte primero que no todos los transformadores tienen secundarios de igual valor como los usados en audio. Existen igualmente  con secundarios de voltajes irregulares para fuentes diversas.Segundo que tal vez estes midiendo voltaje ficticio  o te hace falta una punta de cable (posiblemente otra blanca si fuera transformador con secundarios separados) que tal vez este ausente,eso lo digo por que tus voltajes de 4 y 11 debrian ser al sumarlos obviamente 15 si fuera un transformadorr con secundarios en serie, por lo tanto te recomiendo poner carga al secundario al momento de medir.


----------



## viktor_284 (Sep 21, 2008)

hola amigos del foro tengo una duda, como se hace el punto medio en un transformador. tengo todos los datos para hcerlo menos el punto medio, me podrian explicar, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2008)

viktor_284 dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos del foro tengo una duda, como se hace el punto medio en un transformador. tengo todos los datos para hcerlo menos el punto medio, me podrian explicar, desde ya muchas gracias.



Si tienes la cantidad de espiras totales del secundario,solo haces una salida "extra" a la mitad de las vueltas del bobinado.

O sea, si calculaste que necesitas 100 espiras para conseguir tu tensión (Por ejemplo) 60Vca, en el momento que bobinas sacas un cable de la espira 50 y sigues bobinando hasta completar las 50 restantes, ese cable "Extra" sera tu punto medio, tomando tensión desde este punto medio consigues 30-0-30VCA


----------



## gringo_cba (Oct 28, 2008)

Hola soy gringo_cba, poseo un proyecto de fuente partida regulable publicada en el foro; mi consulta seria: diferencias claras entre transformadores nacionales e importados, ademas del precio jejeje; o sea el rendimiento que puedo llegar a obtener con un transformador importado y demases.-
 y queria saber si a un transformador de 3A realmente se los saco.....y bueno todo lo que puedan aportar se lo agradeceria mucho.-


----------



## termostatico (Oct 30, 2008)

muy buenas las respuestas, saludos desde iquique.


INACAP.


----------



## Lucio (Nov 9, 2008)

Hola fregonazo en una parte de la descripción inciial hablas acerca de que si por ejemplo tenemos un transformador de 220Vca y lo concectamos a una red de 110vca no pasa segun mencionas y tampoco pasa nada si fuera a los inverso es decir si tuvieramos un transformador de 110vca y lo ponemos en una red de 220vcs, tengo 2 preguntas la primera si lo que tu mencionaste anteriormente es lo que escribi al principio de este parrafo será cierto que los voltajes de salida son los correctos , es decir, vota los voltajes que deberia arrojar el transformador y mi otra pregunta es como es que ocurre esto , es decir , como un transformador que soporta voltajes en el rango de los 110vca puede soportar voltajhes de 220vac , te agradeceria que me explicaras.


----------



## El nombre (Nov 9, 2008)

Lucio dijo:
			
		

> Hola fregonazo en una parte de la descripción inciial hablas acerca de que si por ejemplo tenemos un transformador de 220Vca y lo concectamos a una red de 110vca no pasa segun mencionas y tampoco pasa nada si fuera a los inverso es decir si tuvieramos un transformador de 110vca y lo ponemos en una red de 220vcs, tengo 2 preguntas la primera si lo que tu mencionaste anteriormente es lo que escribi al principio de este parrafo será cierto que los voltajes de salida son los correctos , es decir, vota los voltajes que deberia arrojar el transformador y mi otra pregunta es como es que ocurre esto , es decir , como un transformador que soporta voltajes en el rango de los 110vca puede soportar voltajhes de 220vac , te agradeceria que me explicaras.


Cuidado con esto.
Voy a dejar contestar al responsable. Solo aclarar una cosa: 
Dos transformadores en serie (dos de 110V para poder conectarlos a 220) no funcionan correctamete si sus salidas son independientes. (cuidado con los diseños) (mira que tiene miga todo esto)


----------



## Lucio (Nov 9, 2008)

mi pregunta iva hacia fregonazo que inicialmente hablaba acerca de como probar un transformador en una parte de la descripcoón e menciona de que si por ejemplo nosotros conectáramos un transformador de 220v en una red de 110ac no pasa y si hicieramos el caso inverso tampoco ocurriria algo , es decir , si tuvieramos un transformador de 110v y lo conectaramos en una red de 220v tampoco pasaba nada , tengo 2 preguntas que es lo que ocurre con los voltajes de los trasnformadores para estos 2 casos , es decir , transf de 110 en red de 220 y transf de 220 en red de 110  y la otra pregunta es porque a la salida del transformador , en la que tengo 3 cables , el cable del medio que lo uso de tierra siempre va unido es como si diera la vuelta , que ocurriría si yo rompiera este cable.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2008)

Lucio dijo:
			
		

> Hola *fregonazo* ...


¿ Se supone que ese sea mi nick ?



> ....en una parte de la descripción inciial hablas acerca de que si por ejemplo tenemos un transformador de 220Vca y lo concectamos a una red de 110vca no pasa segun mencionas


Esto es correcto



> y tampoco pasa nada si fuera a los inverso es decir si tuvieramos un transformador de 110vca y lo ponemos en una red de 220vcs


Esto es lo que escribí que *NO* es lo mismo



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿Como saber si un transformador es de 220 o 110 VCA (sin quemarlo en la prueba) ¿
> Se consiguen un transformador de salida 110VCA y entrada de acuerdo a la red eléctrica del país.
> En la salida de este conectan el primario del transformador dudoso.
> Si el transformador dudoso es de 110VCA no pasara nada ya que estaremos alimentando un transformador de 110VCa con 110VCA y tendremos a la salida los voltajes correctos.
> Si el transformador dudoso es de 220 VCA y lo conectamos a 110VCA tampoco pasara nada, solamente que a la salida obtendremos la mitad de la tensión nominal.



Hay transformadores que soportan la conexión (Mandar 220 a un primario de 110VCA) y también los hay que explotan y dejan a la vecindad sin energía eléctrica, los que explotan son la mayoría.



> , tengo 2 preguntas la primera si lo que tu mencionaste anteriormente es lo que escribi al principio de este parrafo será cierto que los voltajes de salida son los correctos , es decir, vota los voltajes que deberia arrojar el transformador y mi otra pregunta es como es que ocurre esto , es decir , como un transformador que soporta voltajes en el rango de los 110vca puede soportar voltajhes de 220vac , te agradeceria que me explicaras.


Lo conteste en el parrafo anterior.
Si un transformador con primario de 220VCA lo alimentas con 110VC funcionara bien y sus salidas se reducirán en forma proporcional a la alimentación (220/110 = 2), si el transformador originalmente entregaba con la alimentación correcta 12VCA en su secundario al alimentarlo con la mitad de la tensión de primario, el secundario también se reduce a la mitad : 6 VCA

Respecto a:


			
				El nombre dijo:
			
		

> .....Dos transformadores en serie (dos de 110V para poder conectarlos a 220) no funcionan correctamete si sus salidas son independientes. (cuidado con los diseños) (mira que tiene miga todo esto)


Como poder, se puede pero son mas las condiciones que *impiden o dificultan* hacerlo que las que lo permiten
Saludos ! Alicantino ¡


----------



## Lucio (Nov 9, 2008)

a pefecto mcuhas gracias fregonazo entonces a manera de conclusión final y como para cerrar y para que los lectores fututos se ubique

caso 1:
-------
-Transf:220vca
-Red:110vca
=> Las salidas del transformador se reducen a la mitad

caso 2:
-transf:110vca
-Red: 220vca 
=> peligroso , pueden explotar


----------



## Lucio (Nov 9, 2008)

Holas muchachos queria hacerles varias consultas en general soy nuevo en esto de la electronica y me gustaria aprender con el foro que me parace fabuloso. Ahi adjunto una foto para que se puedan guiar sobre mis consultas 
1. A los 2 cables de entrada se les llaman se les llama primarios  y alos 3 de salida secundarios verdad?
2. El cable verde de mi transformador , es decir, el cable del medio de salida que siempre dicen que es tierra esta como en circulo es como si regresara al transformador esto a que se debe? 
De antemano les agradesco por sus respuestas.:


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2008)

Lucio dijo:
			
		

> caso 1:
> -------
> -Transf:220vca
> -Red:110vca
> => Las salidas del transformador se reducen a la mitad


Correcto 1



> caso 2:
> -transf:110vca
> -Red: 220vca
> => peligroso , pueden explotar


Correcto 2



> 1. A los 2 cables de entrada se les llaman se les llama primarios  y alos 3 de salida secundarios verdad?


Corrrecto 3



> 2. El cable verde de mi transformador , es decir, el cable del medio de salida que siempre dicen que es tierra esta como en circulo es como si regresara al transformador esto a que se debe?


El cable verde que en realidad no se ve que sea verde es una derivación del bobinado de salida (Secundario), por eso da la impresión de salir y volver a entrar (En realidad es lo que hace), en ese transformador el secundario es una sola bobina de XX vueltas que posee una derivación a NN vueltas que en general es la mitad de XX/2=NN, aunque podria NO ser asi y tener un bobinado de salida asimetrico.
Respecto de que sea tierra o no, depende del circuito, generalmente es asi pero *NO* siempre.


----------



## Lucio (Nov 9, 2008)

y que pasaria si a ese cable del medio del que estamos hablando yo lo rompiera y ya no saria la impresion de que este regresandom, sino mas bien de que salieron 2 cabes? es verdad q si rompemos ese cable el transformador ya deja de funcionar correctamente?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2008)

Si cortas ese alambre en teoría tienes un transformador con 2 secundarios independientes.
En teoría porque como no fue pensado para eso los bobinados no se encuentran suficientemente aislados entre si y puede haber problemas de aislación


----------



## Lucio (Nov 12, 2008)

Fogonazo disculpa que te aga asi una pregunta media salida , queria preguntarte que simulador me recomendarias usar para simular el clasico circuito de la fuente dual de 0 a 15v y 0 a -15v que usa los integrados LM317 y 337 , yo comunmente usaba el Spice pero no encunetro estos integrados en sus librerias.


----------



## Lucio (Nov 14, 2008)

bueno creo que es necesario contar exta experiencia pues mas vale prevenier que lamentar hace unb par de dias hice una pregunta de acerca que pasaria si coratara el cablicito del  medio del secuendario del transformador, bueno lo que me paso a mi fue que mis reguladores se recalentaron y mis salidas daban 0v asi que lo que hice fue cambiar de transformadorr y la cosa se soluciono afortunadamente no se malograron mis LM que ya los tenia soldados a mi placa, bueno les comento experiencia pues les puede servir.


----------



## alexander12 (Nov 15, 2008)

segun mi profesor si tu estas claro de cual es la salida puedes aplicarle bortaje bajo y en tonces con un multimetro provar la entrada del transformador y te da un voltaje cercano al que le aplicas


----------



## masqueduro (Ene 10, 2009)

Hola amigos, recibí un amplificador Kenwood ka-30 supuestamente con el transformador quemado. Por la edad del aparato no me será fácil encontrar reemplazo, por lo que primero quisiera averiguar varias cosas:
   - ¿Cómo sé si realmente quemó el transformador?. Los fusibles están bien y cuando lo conecto no hace nada de nada y no encuentro tensión en ninguna de las salidas
   - Si realmente está quemado, ¿cómo puedo averiguar las tensiones de salida?. Veo que tiene una salida para el previo, que por los condensadores imagino que serán unos 12v, pero la salida para el amplificador es simétrica y por los condensadores no me fío de especular.
   ¿Qué suele quemarse, el primario o el secundario?

Desde ya muchas gracias

Un saludo
Manolo
Huelva-España


----------



## RaFFa (Ene 10, 2009)

masqueduro dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos, recibí un amplificador Kenwood ka-30 supuestamente con el transformador quemado. Por la edad del aparato no me será fácil encontrar reemplazo, por lo que primero quisiera averiguar varias cosas:
> - ¿Cómo sé si realmente quemó el transformador?. Los fusibles están bien y cuando lo conecto no hace nada de nada y no encuentro tensión en ninguna de las salidas
> - Si realmente está quemado, ¿cómo puedo averiguar las tensiones de salida?. Veo que tiene una salida para el previo, que por los condensadores imagino que serán unos 12v, pero la salida para el amplificador es simétrica y por los condensadores no me fío de especular.
> ¿Qué suele quemarse, el primario o el secundario?
> ...



Buenas,yo que tu antes de tirarme a medir tensiones en las salidas lo que haria basicamente antes de nada es comprobar continuidad en los bobinados.prueba a medirla en el primario y si por casualidad no midiera nada prueba a buscar el fusible termico que casi todos los transformadores deben llevarlo,ah por cierto dicho fusible se suele encontrar quitando las primeras capas de ese papelillo que protege el transformador.Cuentanos si lo consiges resolver.Un saludo


----------



## masqueduro (Ene 10, 2009)

En el secundario encontré continuidad, pero no en el primario. Voy a buscar el fusible térmico y os cuento. 

Gracias


----------



## masqueduro (Ene 11, 2009)

RaFFa dijo:
			
		

> masqueduro dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mala suerte, no hay fusible térmico. En los bobinados del secundario encontré continuidad, pero nada en el primario. ¿qué posibilidades tengo de dar con las tensiones de este transformador? ¿conocéis alguna página donde se puedan encontrar esquemas de estos amplificador?. Encontré algunos sitios, pero te los envían a casa y tienes que pagar, y no es que sean caros, pero vienen de Alemania, EEUU, y más lejos, por lo que tendría que esperar mucho y los portes sí serían caros. Agradecería mucho vuestra ayuda, ya que el amplificador tiene muy buena pinta, pero ahora mismo está muerto.

Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2009)

Mira la etapa de salida si es con integrados, es fácil conocer su tensión de funcionamiento.

En este lado del hemisferio existen casas que se dedican a rebobinar transformadores, le llevas el tuyo, lo desarman, cuentan las vueltas de alambre y lo bobinan con los datos que consiguieron.
Averigua en tu lado del mundo si existe esa posibilidad


----------



## masqueduro (Ene 11, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Mira la etapa de salida si es con integrados, es fácil conocer su tensión de funcionamiento.
> 
> En este lado del hemisferio existen casas que se dedican a rebobinar transformadores, le llevas el tuyo, lo desarman, cuentan las vueltas de alambre y lo bobinan con los datos que consiguieron.
> Averigua en tu lado del mundo si existe esa posibilidad



La etapa final tiene transistores BD711/D613 y en esta parte del mundo nadie se dedica ya a rebobinar transformadores. Si me empeño si que me lo hacen, pero me imagino que me saldría más barato comprar un amplificafdor nuevo. La hora de trabajo de un taller electrotécnico en España anda por los 50€, a los que tendría que sumar los materiales.

Adjunto unas fotos por si sirven de algo

Un saludo
Manolo
Huelva-España


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 11, 2009)

Lamentablemente no saco nada en limpio.
Te queda la posibilidad de "Levantar" (Dibujar) el circuito y ver con que tensión funciona en base al esquema.

Edit
En general ningún fabricante regala nada, si los filtros son de (Por ejemplo) 35V, seguramente el amplificador trabaja con algo menos que esto, pero NO mucho menos, si fueran de 35V yo diría que trabajaba con 30V.


----------



## masqueduro (Ene 11, 2009)

En los condensadores de filtro se puede leer 44sv 4700uF, supongo que quiere decir 44v, aunque lo veo un valor raro. Si es así, supongo que tendría que poner un transformador de +/-27v y para la alimentación del previo no debería de poner mas de 10vAC porque el condensador de filtro es de 16vcc. ¿Qué harías vosotros?

Gracias


----------



## masqueduro (Ene 13, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Lamentablemente no saco nada en limpio.
> Te queda la posibilidad de "Levantar" (Dibujar) el circuito y ver con que tensión funciona en base al esquema.
> 
> Edit
> En general ningún fabricante regala nada, si los filtros son de (Por ejemplo) 35V, seguramente el amplificador trabaja con algo menos que esto, pero NO mucho menos, si fueran de 35V yo diría que trabajaba con 30V.



El circuito es bastante complejo para mis conocimientos. Revisando los filtros no veo la tensión a la que trabajan, lo único que se lee es: ceo4w - 44sv - 4700uf,  no entiendo lo que significa 44sv. ¿sabes decirme con estos datos la tensión con la que trabajan?. Adjunto otra foto donde puede verse la nomenclatura.

Un saludo


----------



## MasterofPupets (Ene 15, 2009)

hola todossss

tengo este transformador del cual lo encontre y no se nada ops: 

tiene varias salidas (o entradas) por los calculos que hice deve ser de 1A 
alguien me puede dar una mano para medirlo no se cual sera el primario o el secundario 
no quiero hacerlo explotar jaja


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 25, 2009)

MasterofPupets dijo:
			
		

> hola todossss
> 
> tengo este transformador del cual lo encontre y no se nada


En esta otra foto se ven 2 cables trenzados, antes de conectar nada *quitalos*, podrian formar un cortocircuito

En esta foto los 3 conectores de la derecha parecen ser el primario, posiblemente 220-110-0

Confirma si este es bobinado de mayor resistencia (Multímetro) y alimentado como dice al principio de este post:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/probar-transformador-9998/

Una ves con tensión mide las tensiones entre los conectores del secundario

En apariencia es un transformador de salidas múltiples (Por ejemplo) 12-0-12 VCA y 6 VCA


----------



## MasterofPupets (Feb 28, 2009)

Logre determinar que el primario son los conectores que aparecen en la parte superior de la primera foto (gracias a las muy útiles enseñanzas del maestro fogonazo)  

Como El dice, es un transformador de salidas múltiples 

los conectores de la segunda foto me da una tensión de 1.5V 0V 1.5V
los de la tercera foto de izquierda a derecha me dan una tensión de 12V 0 12V y 8V 0 8V

aquí viene la pregunta  
es posible determinar la intensidad de corriente?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 28, 2009)

MasterofPupets dijo:
			
		

> Como El dice, es un transformador de salidas múltiples
> 
> los conectores de la segunda foto me da una tensión de 1.5V 0V 1.5V
> los de la tercera foto de izquierda a derecha me dan una tensión de 12V 0 12V y 8V 0 8V
> ...



Será posible que nunca busquen en el foro ni lean los topicos destacados  

Leé este hilo *completo* y vas a saber como se hace: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about29466.html

Saludos.


----------



## cakches (Abr 9, 2009)

Hola a todos.

Tengo una duda acerca de mi transformador que hize de 220/24V y de 3A
Pero al medir con mi multitester la corriente que pasa por el primario marca 80mA.

Es logico ?

Salu2


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 9, 2009)

cakches dijo:
			
		

> Tengo una duda acerca de mi transformador que hize de 220/24V y de 3A
> Pero al medir con mi multitester la corriente que pasa por el primario marca 80mA.



Y cual es la que estas consumiendo en el secundario?


----------



## cakches (Abr 11, 2009)

Estoy con 0 de carga.

Pero mi duda es que si mi transformador que tiene una inductancia de 40-45 ohm en el primario y en el secundario de 0.9ohm , consume 80mA, con 0 de carga ... esta bien?

Aparte ese transformador no lo compre solamente me prestaron 1 vez que no lo use y pues no se su potencia ni cuanto de corriente puede dar como maximo.

Salu2


----------



## Tacatomon (May 22, 2009)

cakches dijo:
			
		

> Pero mi duda es que si mi transformador que tiene *una inductancia de 40-45 ohm* en el primario y en el secundario de 0.9ohm , consume 80mA, con 0 de carga ... esta bien?.



Amigo cakches, la inductancia se mide en Henry (H), y supongo que la Resistencia se mide en Ohms.

Falta repasar un poco los apuntes.

Saludos.


----------



## earroyog (May 24, 2009)

hola!
Como siempre agradeciendo y esperando algun dia contribuir con algo pero por mientras sigo con las preguntas jeje, encontré un transformador que tiene 7 entradas o salidas (necesito saber cuales son cuales), he leído todo el post pero aún así no quisiera hacerlo mal y estropearlo, creo tener varias ideas pero necesito su consejo. 

Tengo 3 cables, rojo negro rojo, hay continuidad entre los tres y midiendo con el multimetro entre rojo y negro marca .4 ohms, entre negro y rojo .4ohms y entre rojo y rojo .8ohms (el doble) por lo que he deducido que la tierra es el negro y los rojos son + y - respectivamente, es correcto?

Tengo otros dos cables BLANCOS, que marcan continuidad entre ellos pero no marcan resistencia alguna, para que podrían servir estos?

Tengo otros dos cables, Negro y Cafe, hay continuidad y el multimetro lee 1.4 ohms. Sería este el primario?

He leído que en un transformador reductor el primario marca mayor impedancia que en el secundario pero sigo con algo de miedo de darle los 110volts, si hubiera algun experto que me asesore y me diga si cree que algo pudiera estar mal lo agradeceria...

Gracias como siempre!


----------



## MasterofPupets (May 24, 2009)

Hola!
Ante la duda, usa la lámpara en serie y proba 

Suerte!


----------



## isaias el k-bro (Jun 19, 2009)

hola!
espero que me ayuden!
tengo un transformador de un equipo aiwa y no se cual es la entrada de 220!
el primario tiene 6 contactos y el secundario 9!
mi problemas es que medi todo y lo maximo que me da es 0.48 ohms, y despues 0.47, 0,12ohms
cual sera la entrada 220?


----------



## Drak0 (Jun 29, 2009)

Buenos días a todos,
Estoy diseñando una fuente de alimentación con un transformador con doble secundario de 400V/12V-12V 2,5VA y me están asaltando dudas existenciales. En los secundarios del transformador tengo puestos reguladores lineales de 3,3V y 12V (después de Condensador/puente diodos) por que necesito tener esas alimentaciones en un rango muy amplio de tensiones de red.

Entonces mi problema es que al bajar la tensión de alimentación a 170V veo que la salida de 3,3 empieza a amorrarse... es decir, el estabilizador no regula correctamente a 3,3 (realmente el consumo que estoy teniendo es pequeño 20mA max)

Mi pregunta es, entonces, al bajar la tensión de alimentacion del primario del transformador estoy bajando tambien la potencia del transformador? O deberia mantenerse la relación V.I = 2,5VA (primario/secundario)?
Yo tenía entendido que a un transformador de 2,5VA con esta relación de transformadorrmacion podía exigirle hasta 208mA de consumo y que al bajar su tensión de entrada, por tanto también su tensión de secundario, este sería capaz de suministrarme mas corriente en el secundario hasta cumplir la relación Vp·Ip=Vs.Is  (idealmente).

Nos se si me explico correctamente! Disculpen de no ser así
Espero me puedan ayudar.


----------



## alexus (Jun 29, 2009)

hoy me toco trabajar con un autotransformador de 380-440, y me daba continuidad entre todos los born   

eso es correcto?

es un transformador grande!


----------



## earroyog (Jul 10, 2009)

Hola! he leido todos los post y probado como dice fogonazo poniendo la lampara en serie con el que se supone es el primario, habiendo una resistencia de 1.4ohms en el primario, ni siquiera prende un poco el foco de 60 watts, mi transformador se supone es de 45 0 45 volts y unos 4 amperes, midiendo en el que se supone es el secundario me da 37 0 37 volts y midiendo entre las terminales del foco tan solo me dan 8 volts (supongo que es normal que no encienda), algun experto que me pueda decir si esto pudiera ser normal y me pudiera animar a conectarlo sin el foco? Gracias y perdonen la pregunta pero vivo con mis padres y menudo lío si los dejo sin luz jejeje.


----------



## alexus (Jul 18, 2009)

ok, hoy me toca preguntar a mi, tengo un transformador de un equipo de radio (yaesu ft-101zd) valvular, del cual desconozco su devanado primario, secundario, y sus salidas.

no se si hice mal en escribir aqui, pero es que me gustaria reparar ese buen equipo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 18, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> ok, hoy me toca preguntar a mi, tengo un transformador de un equipo de radio (yaesu ft-101zd) valvular, del cual desconozco su devanado primario, secundario, y sus salidas.
> no se si hice mal en escribir aqui, pero es que me gustaria reparar ese buen equipo.



Ahá...y cual es el problema?


----------



## alexus (Jul 19, 2009)

tengo todos los cables, tengo el circuito.

necesito identificar primario, y secundario con sus diferentes salidas.

no se ni por donde empezar!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 20, 2009)

alexus"]tengo todos los cables, tengo el circuito.
necesito identificar primario, y secundario con sus diferentes salidas.
no se ni por donde empezar![/quote]

Pero el transformador funciona, no?
Si anda, vas a tener que meterle 220V con una lámpara en serie pero antes tratá de medir la resistencia de los bobinados para ver si identificamos el primario y el de alta tensión. Una foto no vendría mal, pero que consten en ella la resistencia entre los diferentes terminales. Tal vez de ahí podamos arrancar a hacer algo...

Saludos!


----------



## alexus (Jul 20, 2009)

ok,

mañana me dedico la tarde a medir el transformador, ya que ahora estoy de pasada por la pc.

aqui adjunto el circuito, capaz que ayude a que me den una mano, lo primero que quiero hacer, es tratar de encontar donde meterle los 220v.

por la foto, va a tener que esperar un poquito ya que toca esperar a que mi padre vuelva de trabajar.

como dato, te comento ezavalla, que tengo cuatro puntas de alambre de bobinado, esmaltado, cuya medida es 1.7mm aprx. dos de esas puntas son simples, y las otras 2 son dobles, y soldadas, como si fuera el punto medio "de los transformadores".

como te mencione antes, encontrando donde meterle los 220v despues me manejo.

gracias!

atte. alexus.


----------



## AZ81 (Jul 26, 2009)

masqueduro dijo:
			
		

> Fogonazo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si contactas con esta web, le puedes mandar el transformador a rebobinar, por paquete azul Correos, no es muy caro a mi me ha rebobinado varias cosas y te digo para una radio a válvulas antiguas (5 lamparas) no llegaba a 40€ con envio.
http://www.abaforum.es/saber/
Antonio.


----------



## Polioxyde (Ene 22, 2010)

Hola "Fregonazo"  es broma, es que estuve leyendo mas atras y me hizo gracia...

A ver si me podeis ayudar: 

Una "persona" tenia un amplificador de valvulas de 25+25 watts, tuvo la gran idea de modificarlo para hacer un ampli de guitarra mono de 50 watts. Quito un trafo de salida y lo tiró a la basura y la modificacion digamos que no llego a su fin... hay cables sueltos y tal...

Ese amplificador ha llegado a mi poder y quiero "desmodificarlo" y ponerlo a mi gusto para hi-fi. El problema es que le falta un trafo de salida. ¿Hay alguna forma de averiguar la configuracion del que tengo, para pedir uno igual? El que tengo tiene salidas para 4, 8, 12 y 16 ohms, pero no se la impedancia del primario. ¿Se le puede conectar 220V y asi medir las salidas y calcular las vueltas del primario o algo asi?

Gracias. Un saludo.


----------



## sjcronchi (Feb 17, 2010)

Muy buen post, perdón si molesta lo que voy a poner pero no puedo dejar de hacerlo. Una vez dos amigos fueron a un negocio de electrónica y uno le pidió al vendedor alambre para bobinar transformadores, a lo cual el señor le preguntó: "Para primario o para secundario?" y mi amigo le respondió muy seguro: "no, para la universidad" juajuajaaa
cuando llegaron a casa después de esto, no podían parar de la risa... la verdad, fue muy cómico...
ejejeje...


----------



## luepo88 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hola tengo un TRAFO de punto medio realmente no tengo mucha experiencia en esto de armar cosas. Me puse a armar una fuente variable de 3 a 33 volt y me vendieron un trafo de punto medio para la fuente el cual no conocía ni sabia conectar, es mas todavía no lo se conectar jaja por eso mi consulta. El trafo es de 24+24 y estuve leyendo en otros sitios y me decían q solo conectara dos de las salidas del mismo y listo porq a mi solo me hacían falta 24 volt entonces lo hice, lo conecte, lo medí con un tester y me da bien, ahora la cosa es q cuando le coloco el rectificador la tensión pasa a ser casi de -24 volt en continua y no me sirve y no se que hacer. Les agradecería me ayudaran.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 19, 2010)

+24 o -24 es según como midas.
¿ Que tensión necesita el circuito de tu fuente ?


----------



## luepo88 (Feb 20, 2010)

mira yo media el negativo de la salida con el  negativo del tester y lo mismo para el positivo y me dABA -24 VOLT PERO SI LO DAba vuelta cambiaba. mi fuente funciona con voltaje de +24. gracias ojala me puedas ayudar.


----------



## ivancito87 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hola. Los molesto por la siguiente consulta: encontré el transformador que figura adjunto. Este pareciera ser de salidas múltiples pero no logro dar con lo que pudiese ser el primario. El par de mayor resistencia es el rojo, cuyos cables son los mas finos y posee una escasa resistencia de 34 ohm. Dicha resistencia disminuye hasta que el multímetro marca 0 para el par verde (el de diámetro mas grande). Tampoco logro descifrar si existiese punto neutro o son todos "pares". Si alguno se le ocurre como probar conectarlo será muy agradecido... No me molestaría que se queme (lo conectaré con una térmica y la lampara) pero me carcome la existencia el hecho de tenerlo ahí y no saber si lo puedo tirar o no. Desde ya muchas gracias. Iván


----------



## AUGUSTO ALBORES VAZQUEZ (Mar 5, 2010)

Hola muchachos alguien me podria ayudar compre un transformador de 12v a 60 amperes pero necesito los 12v y lo que pasa es que en en secundario hay 3 cables qu seria de la siguiente manera verde-rojo-verde y cada verde es de 6 voltios eso me imagino eh checado con el vltimetro el rojo-verde y da 6 voltios y verde rojo y da 6 voltios como puedo unirlos para sacar 12 voltios he tratado pegando el verde y verde y sale como un chispaso fuerte.... Ayuda por fa les agradeceemucho


----------



## willjess1 (Mar 5, 2010)

probablemente lo que tengas es un transf con derivacion central por eso es que te da 6 v checa poniento una punta del mult en el cable rojo y el otro encualquiera de los verdes luego sin desconectar ekl cable rojo checa el otro cable verde si te da lectura en ambos casos entonces el cable rojo es la derivacion del enbobinado, luego pon cada cable del mult en los cables verdes te debe de dar 12v mi correo es catw6812@hot espero tus comentarios


----------



## AUGUSTO ALBORES VAZQUEZ (Mar 6, 2010)

ok si es cierto, he medido los dos y me dan 12 voltios pero lo raro es que unien los dos cables verdes se desplaza un fuerte chispaso y eso me da pena noquiero quemar el transformador me salio caro que hago en tonces las puntas quedan asi verde 6 voltios-rojo?-verde 6 voltios


----------



## M.a.R.c.K (Mar 9, 2010)

mmmm.. la tecnica mas recomendable seria conectarlo directamente a la luz y checar el voltaje de su salida bueno asi yo los pruebo


----------



## willjess1 (Mar 11, 2010)

que estas utilizando para rectificar si es un puente rectificador en un encapsulado o 2 diodos rectificadores o 4 diodos configurados en puente?


----------



## dover500 (Mar 16, 2010)

Yo tengo una duda, encontre un transformados que al parecer era de un regulador, el problema es que de un lado tiene tres terminales no marcadas y del otro una sola terminal probe con multimetro y vi que hay continuidad de la terminal solitaria a las dos primeras del otro extremo con una resistencia de 1.3 ohms y entre las dos primeras una resistencia de 0.4 ohms, el problema de este seria averiguar cual es el primario y cual el secundario, de antemano muchisimas gracias por sus respuestas...


----------



## PEBE (Mar 31, 2010)

```
<<<@!1!@>>>
```

Yo tengo un transformador similar y de igual forma no se cual es el primario ni nada, tiene 10 cables 5 de entrada y 5 de salida, pero no tengo ni idea de por donde empezar para testearlo.

Rayos, em equivoque al poner entre comillas


> encontré el transformador que figura adjunto. Este pareciera ser de salidas múltiples pero no logro dar con lo que pudiese ser el primario.


----------



## PEBE (Abr 1, 2010)

Disculpen que funcion tienen los transformadores con solo 2 cables?? Es que e encontrado transformadores de este tipo pero ni idea de como funcionan


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 1, 2010)

PEBE dijo:


> Disculpen que funcion tienen los transformadores con solo 2 cables?? Es que e encontrado transformadores de este tipo pero ni idea de como funcionan


Si *Solo* tiene 2 cables *NO* son transformadores, son inductores o inductancias con núcleo de hierro, posiblemente "Balastos" de lámparas fluorescente.


----------



## PEBE (Abr 1, 2010)

Ooo ya, es que tienen pinta de transformadores,yo los encontre en una tv vieja, en fin gracias por quitarme la ignorancia fogonazo


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 1, 2010)

Si estaba dentro de un televisor, seguramente valvular, es el inductor del filtro PI de la fuente de alimentación.
Las chapas del núcleo son las mismas que las de un transformador.


----------



## S.W.A.T. (Abr 2, 2010)

AUGUSTO ALBORES VAZQUEZ dijo:


> Hola muchachos alguien me podria ayudar compre un transformador de 12v a 60 amperes pero necesito los 12v y lo que pasa es que en en secundario hay 3 cables qu seria de la siguiente manera verde-rojo-verde y cada verde es de 6 voltios eso me imagino eh checado con el vltimetro el rojo-verde y da 6 voltios y verde rojo y da 6 voltios como puedo unirlos para sacar 12 voltios he tratado pegando el verde y verde y sale como un chispaso fuerte.... Ayuda por fa les agradeceemucho


 

si quieres obtener los 12 voltios del transformador lo que tienes que hacer es utilizar los dos cables verdes. ojo no unirlos haciendo un empalme solamente utilizarlos por separado.


----------



## KABALLO90 (May 4, 2010)

Buen dia tenga todo el foro!! 
Vengo a que porfavor me aclaren unas pequeñas dudas sobre un transformador que consegui, este transformador nunca lo he utilizado y quiero saber si alguno de ustedes lo han utilizado es de un estereo como ya ivamos a desechar el estereo quise rescatar el transformador bueno aqui les deje unas imagenes del transformador disculpen la imagen jeje es que se las tome rapido con un celular 

  

Quisiera que me ayudaran con unas cuantas dudas!! 
1.-) Lo que se de este transformer es que me avienta diferentes voltajes no los indican pero al medirlos supe de eso, pero no trae cuanta corriente entrega eso me gustaria calcularle como le podria hacer?? 

2.-) En el primario tiene tres entradas la de en enmedio no sirve no me da ningun voltaje no creo que eso sea tierra pero pues haber que me podrian decir ustedes.

 Lo unico que pude deducir es que tal vez me entregue ya sea 3 o 4 amperes ya que utiliza un puente de diodos de 4 amperios 100v bueno espero y entiendan mis dudas que me quiero hacer una fuente excelente jeje  gracias por todo espero su respuesta


----------



## leonardo lopez (Jun 18, 2010)

Muy interesante


----------



## p3luso (Jul 1, 2010)

PEBE dijo:


> Ooo ya, es que tienen pinta de transformadores,yo los encontre en una tv vieja, en fin gracias por quitarme la ignorancia fogonazo



Queda claro que entonces es una inductancia


----------



## nikko (Jul 25, 2010)

Buen día, tego un tranfo (el cual anda) pero tengo una duda. en la salida del secundario tengo 3 cables (2 rojos y uno negro) si mido entre un rojo y el negro (que si no me equivoco es cero) tengo 19V, y si mido entre los dos rojos tengo 38V. La pregunta es ¿este tranfo es 19+19 o 38+38?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Robo (Jul 25, 2010)

es 19+19, te servira para hacer una fuente simetrica


----------



## nikko (Jul 25, 2010)

Muchas gracias Robo11, pero te hago otra pregunta, ¿es lo mismo 19+19 y +-19?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 25, 2010)

nikko dijo:


> Muchas gracias Robo11, pero te hago otra pregunta, ¿es lo mismo 19+19 y +-19?



Nop.
La forma *19+19* es una descripción un poco "Argentina" para describir a un transformador de *19-0-19 Vca* (Volt Corriente Alterna).
En cambio cuando dices *+-19* estás hablando de *CC* (Corriente Continua).

El transformador entrega *CA*
.


----------



## nikko (Jul 25, 2010)

Haaaa... entonces para que queden +-19V tengo que pasar el tranfo por un rectificador?


----------



## senadi (Jul 25, 2010)

entendi que para probar los transformadores lo mejor es ponerlos en serie con una lampara y si el transformador esta bueno la intensidad de la lus es baja puesto que el transformador alser una bobina impide el paso ala corriente en caso de estar malo lo que ocurre es que el tranformador al estar practicamente sin resistencia la lampara comienza a alumbrar mucho tratando de decir que la resistencia es muy baja


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 25, 2010)

nikko dijo:


> Haaaa... entonces para que queden +-19V tengo que pasar el tranfo por un rectificador?


Si tienes un transformador con una salida de *19-0-19 Vca* rectificado y filtrado quedarán unos *+-26Vcc*, si es que empleas un rectificador de onda completa.



senadi dijo:


> entendi que para probar los transformadores lo mejor es ponerlos en serie con una lampara y si el transformador esta bueno la intensidad de la lus es baja puesto que el transformador alser una bobina impide el paso ala corriente en caso de estar malo lo que ocurre es que el tranformador al estar practicamente sin resistencia la lampara comienza a alumbrar mucho tratando de decir que la resistencia es muy baja


La bobina NO impide el paso, se comporta como una resistencia variable según la frecuencia.
Si el transformador está en *Corto*, la lámpara prende a pleno.
Si el transformador esta *Sano* la lámpara prende a una intensidad que depende de la potencia del transformador y de la lámpara.
Lámparas chicas-->Para-->Transformadores Chicos.
Lámparas mas potentes-->Para-->Transformadores Mas potentes.


----------



## nikko (Jul 25, 2010)

Muchas gracias Fogonazo


----------



## bocagonza (Jul 25, 2010)

ya tengo casi todo entendido, ahora, como conecto un autotransformador? tiene solo un bobinado y tengo miedo de hacer desastres en mi casa xd


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 26, 2010)

bocagonza dijo:


> ya tengo casi todo entendido, ahora, como conecto un autotransformador? tiene solo un bobinado y tengo miedo de hacer desastres en mi casa xd


Con la lámpara, y luego mides tensiones


----------



## ivan alvarez (Jul 27, 2010)

yo tengo un transformador de segunda pero no conosco mucho de esto quiero saber como conectar para saber cuanto voltaje tiene de salida y etc... no se q es secundario ni nada solo quiero saber como darle uso a este transformador en un trabajo del cole...   GRACIAS... porfavor sin cosas de tecnicos solo palabras para alguien ignorante pero con ganas de aprender...


----------



## Pableen (Jul 29, 2010)

señor fogonazo o cualquier alma piadosa que quiera ayudarme:
tengo un caso particular(para no variar), por cuestiones de escases de fondos, me decidí a probar un trafo que tengo en un ampli fisher del año de los cascotes(quemado, a reparar), los problemas que me surgen son culpa de mi ignorancia, el trafo tiene 8 salidas, por como estaban conectadas deduje(y midiendo practicamente lo comprobé) que se trata de tres secundarios, dos con punto medio y uno sin punto medio(puede ser?), ahora bien, todos los voltajes me dan positivos, y segun tengo entendido entre el punto medio y la rama negativa deberia de darme voltaje negativo, es así?

me explico mejor: entre los cables 4 y 5 me da 39.4v, entre los cables 5 y 6 me da 39.5v y entre el 4 y 6 me da 79V de corriente alterna. ¿no deberia darme una de las dos primeras mediciones voltaje negativo? ¿como se cual de los dos cables es el negativo y cual el positivo?

segun tengo medido los tres secundarios son de (1) 39.5 0 -39.5 , (2) 22.7 0 -22.7 , (3) 7.3v (sin punto medio, imagino que es algo así como +3.65 , -3.65)

eso en primer lugar, en segundo me gustaria conocer el amperaje de las ramas, para esto existe alguna fuente a la que pueda conectar los dos secundarios de mayor voltaje para poder convertir la corriente en continua y asi medirla? es decir, alguna fuente que trabaje bien tanto a +40 0 -40 como a +22.7 0 -22.7

por ultimo, y esto seguramente se la bolupregunta del año... ¿puedo usar solo uno o dos de los secundarios anulando los demas? le pongo termofit en las puntas(o cinta...) y a la mier...???

ante todo muchisimas gracias!
Pablo


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 29, 2010)

Pableen dijo:


> señor fogonazo o cualquier alma piadosa que quiera ayudarme:
> tengo un caso particular(para no variar), por cuestiones de escases de fondos, me decidí a probar un trafo que tengo en un ampli fisher del año de los cascotes(quemado, a reparar), los problemas que me surgen son culpa de mi ignorancia, el trafo tiene 8 salidas, por como estaban conectadas deduje(y midiendo practicamente lo comprobé) que se trata de tres secundarios, dos con punto medio y uno sin punto medio(puede ser?),


Sip, puede ser


> ahora bien, todos los voltajes me dan positivos, y segun tengo entendido entre el punto medio y la rama negativa deberia de darme voltaje negativo, es así?


El transformador te entrega tensión *"Alterna",* ni positivo, ni negativo. 


> me explico mejor: entre los cables 4 y 5 me da 39.4v, entre los cables 5 y 6 me da 39.5v y entre el 4 y 6 me da 79V de corriente alterna. ¿no deberia darme una de las dos primeras mediciones voltaje negativo? ¿como se cual de los dos cables es el negativo y cual el positivo?


Solo te dará tensiones Positivas y y Negativas luego de que rectifiques y filtres la salida de tu transformador.


> segun tengo medido los tres secundarios son de (1) 39.5 0 -39.5 , (2) 22.7 0 -22.7 , (3) 7.3v (sin punto medio, imagino que es algo así como +3.65 , -3.65)


 No se entiende 


> eso en primer lugar, en segundo me gustaria conocer el amperaje de las ramas, para esto existe alguna fuente a la que pueda conectar los dos secundarios de mayor voltaje para poder convertir la corriente en continua y asi medirla? es decir, alguna fuente que trabaje bien tanto a +40 0 -40 como a +22.7 0 -22.7


No es esa la forma de determinar la posible corriente (Potencia del transformador), la forma es esta:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/obtener-algunos-datos-transformadores-17625/



> por ultimo, y esto seguramente se la bolupregunta del año... ¿puedo usar solo uno o dos de los secundarios anulando los demas? le pongo termofit en las puntas(o cinta...) y a la mier...???


No se anulan solo NO se emplean y se dejan libres.


----------



## Pableen (Jul 29, 2010)

Muchas gracias!
bueno... lo de alterna positiva o negativa fue producto de haber dormido poco... jajaja
lo que no se entendio: trato de reformularlo. uno de los secundarios entrega 39.5vol de AC por rama con punto medio, otro entrega 22.7v por rama con punto medio y el otro 3.65v por rama, sin punto medio. hice la prueba de continuidad y comprobé que los secundarios son como me suponia.

gracias por lo de como obtener la corriente de un transformador, pero ya lo habia leido, lo volvi a leer y creo que sigue sin servirme, pues al tener tres secundarios creo que no voy a poder saber a ciencia cierta cuanto entrega cada uno. vos decis que si rectifico y mido corriente no me va a dar una buena aproximacion de cuanto son capaces de entregar?

gracias devuelta! y perdoná que sea tan burro, prometo aprender conforme valla estudiando y quemando cosas y algun dia ayudarte con los ignorantes como yo jaja.

Pablo


----------



## talante (Sep 6, 2010)

anthony123 dijo:


> Yo tambien asi eso. pero solo pra darle correntazos a mis amigos


yo pruebo así, pero en vez de poner mis dedos, uso una neón sin resistencia en serie, si la misma destella está bien, aún una sola espira en corto no permite el destello, con un tester analógico en Rx1, toco el secundario y la neon en el primario, en caso por ejemplo 220 a 12, igual para trafos 1 a 1 (220/220) o inductancias elevadas o media funciona, Es mejor que sentir ese feo picón de la corriente


----------



## jhonnyd (Sep 8, 2010)

tengo una duda ... resulta que en mi trabajo se quemo un trafo ...y al rebobinarlo mi jefe dice que ya no tiene la potencia anterior sino que ahora es menor......porque la laminacion pierde sus propiedades.
¿ eso es verdad o es chamullo de mi jefe?????  si alguien sabe una respùesta a mi inquietud agradesco su colaboracion......¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 8, 2010)

jhonnyd dijo:


> tengo una duda ... resulta que en mi trabajo se quemo un trafo ...y al rebobinarlo mi jefe dice que ya no tiene la potencia anterior sino que ahora es menor......porque la laminacion pierde sus propiedades.
> ¿ eso es verdad o es chamullo de mi jefe?????  si alguien sabe una respùesta a mi inquietud agradesco su colaboracion......¡¡¡¡¡¡¡



El hierro silicio de la laminación no se degrada.

Si emplearon la misma laminación con la misma altura de laminado, respetaron la cantidad de vueltas y el calibre del alambre el transformador seguirá teniendo la misma capacidad de potencia que antes.


----------



## TELERADIO (Sep 9, 2010)

Polioxyde dijo:


> Hola "Fregonazo"  es broma, es que estuve leyendo mas atras y me hizo gracia...
> 
> A ver si me podeis ayudar:
> 
> ...


Amigo primero que todo tenes que mirar que tipo de valvulas vas a usar asi te ayudare 6l6 - el34 u otras para determinar que transformador de salida usaras y que fuente de poder tienes y los voltajes de salida


----------



## talante (Sep 9, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El hierro silicio de la laminación no se degrada.
> 
> Si emplearon la misma laminación con la misma altura de laminado, respetaron la cantidad de vueltas y el calibre del alambre el transformador seguirá teniendo la misma capacidad de potencia que antes.


tiene razón Fogonazo, pero a veces cuando se repara no se ponen todas las chapas, "porque cuestan entrar", pero por una o dos que no se pongan creo que no hay drama


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 9, 2010)

talante dijo:


> tiene razón Fogonazo, pero a veces cuando se repara *no se ponen todas las chapas*, "porque cuestan entrar", pero por una o dos que no se pongan creo que no hay drama



Justamente pensando en eso fue que escribí :


Fogonazo dijo:


> ....*Si emplearon la misma laminación con la misma altura de laminado*, respetaron la cantidad de vueltas y el calibre del alambre el transformador seguirá teniendo la misma capacidad de potencia que antes.



Al desarmar un transformador las chapas se suelen torcer un poco o mucho, por lo que luego es complicado volver a colocar la misma cantidad en el carrete, aunque NO imposible.


----------



## jhonnyd (Sep 9, 2010)

gracias pòr su respuesta.......



Fogonazo dijo:


> Justamente pensando en eso fue que escribí :
> 
> 
> Al desarmar un transformador las chapas se suelen torcer un poco o mucho, por lo que luego es complicado volver a colocar la misma cantidad en el carrete, aunque NO imposible.



esto se cumple para trafos pequeños o para todas las potencias???? digo porque el que mencione es de 100 Kva


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 9, 2010)

jhonnyd dijo:


> gracias pòr su respuesta.......
> esto se cumple para trafos pequeños o para todas las potencias???? digo porque el que mencione es de 100 Kva


De nada.
Es siempre más fácil que se tuerza una chapa de un transformador pequeño que la de uno grande, y 100KVA es bastante grande.

Por otro lado, un transformador de esa envergadura debe estar homologado y cumplir con normas muy estrictas, así que el que rebobine el transformador, debería garantizar que el trabajo realizado cumple con lo que se requiere del transformador, entre otras muchas cosas, que maneje los 100KVA.


----------



## jhonnyd (Sep 9, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> De nada.
> Es siempre más fácil que se tuerza una chapa de un transformador pequeño que la de uno grande, y 100KVA es bastante grande.
> 
> Por otro lado, un transformador de esa envergadura debe estar homologado y cumplir con normas muy estrictas, así que el que rebobine el transformador, debería garantizar que el trabajo realizado cumple con lo que se requiere del transformador, entre otras muchas cosas, que maneje los 100KVA.



si ...me imagino que tendriaque ser asi...... le comento que el trafo es trifasico  con primario de 3 x 380v y secundario 3 x 85v. en una oportunidad se quemo una de las columnas , las otras dos funcionaban, y se mando a hacer el trafo completo.. 
la pregunta es ¿¿¿se podria haber rebobinado solo la columna quemada o sera que  el trabajo que cuesta desarmarlo no justifica poner a 0km una columna y dejar las otras dos "viejas" ??? 
espero no ser molesto......


----------



## talante (Sep 11, 2010)

TELERADIO dijo:


> Amigo primero que todo tenes que mirar que tipo de valvulas vas a usar asi te ayudare 6l6 - el34 u otras para determinar que transformador de salida usaras y que fuente de poder tienes y los voltajes de salida


meto la cuchara.. lo más seguro es conseguir los datos de las válvulas, y la tensión del +B, además fijate si es push-pull simple o ultralineal (el primario tiene 5 cables, uno a cada placa uno a cada grilla auxiliar y otro a positivo o +B. Además hay equipos "de marca" que tienen los bobinados en disposiciones especiales, Capáz que en ves de esclarecer oscuresco, pero los trafos de salida de audio me complicaron la vida más de unavez. si sabés valvula y tensión  y algún otro dato como por ej. polarización por resistencia (Autopolarización)(valor R cátodo) o tensión neg aparte,...tengo manuales valvulas viejos, a la orden Te das cuenta, soy bastante viejo


----------



## TELERADIO (Sep 11, 2010)

si es cierto primario tres cables rojo mas B  amarillo placa y blanco placa la reja auxiliar se alimenta de mas b con resistencias yo tambien soy viejo me toco ensamblar estos cacharros y si gusta le envio diagramas de equipos de tubos pero son muy buenos los condenados jejejeje


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 11, 2010)

jhonnyd dijo:


> si ...me imagino que tendriaque ser asi...... le comento que el trafo es trifasico  con primario de 3 x 380v y secundario 3 x 85v. en una oportunidad se quemo una de las columnas , las otras dos funcionaban, y se mando a hacer el trafo completo..
> la pregunta es ¿¿¿se podria haber rebobinado solo la columna quemada o sera que  el trabajo que cuesta desarmarlo no justifica poner a 0km una columna y dejar las otras dos "viejas" ???
> espero no ser molesto......


En esos casos, no hay reglas, y queda a criterio del bobinador.

Para una toma de decisión abría que conocer el motivo de la falla, por ejemplo si se quemó por falla de la aislación (Envejecimiento, degradación) lo lógico es hacer el bobinado todo a nuevo, primario y secundario.
Pero si se quemo por un cortocircuito o algo externo al transformador, allí priva el criterio del bobinador.


----------



## jhonnyd (Sep 11, 2010)

fogonazo.......se agradece la respuesta .........


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 11, 2010)

jhonnyd dijo:


> fogonazo.......se agradece la respuesta .........


Y se agradece el comentario.


----------



## romel777 (Sep 12, 2010)

ogian, yo tengo 2 transformadores de UPS, 1 de un ups tripp lite de 2200VA y otro de 650VA, el de 2200va es enorme el transformador, tiene como 5cm de grosor la parte de la chapa,lo que queria saber si este transformador se puede conectar a la red electrica ?? vi que primero pasa por una placa en donde se encuentran 40 mosfets RFP50N06 y de ahi a la entrada del transformador..

cualquier comentario es agradecido!

PD: muy buena informacion fogonazo


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2010)

Gracias 


romel777 dijo:


> ogian, yo tengo 2 transformadores de UPS, ......lo que queria saber si este transformador se puede conectar a la red....


Muy posiblemente.
Prueba de conectarlo directo a la red con la lámpara que se describe en el post, pero de unos 250W.
Si todo va bien, en el secundario deberías tener unos 12-0-12Vca (Si es que tiene punto medio)


----------



## mentes (Sep 15, 2010)

Hola, tengo un transformador con varios devanados y tengo algunas dudas para conectarlo.



Para conectarlo a 220v he pensado 2 opciones.

Primera:

Fase de 220v a B
Neutro de 220v a K
Unir E y H

Segunda:

Colocar una resistencia entre B y E; y otra resistencia entre H y K; (esto debería ser un divisor de tensión)
Fase de 220v a B
Neutro de 220v a K
Unir E y H

¿Alguno de los dos conexionados es correcto? ¿Hay otra opción mejor?
En caso del segundo no tengo muy claro como calcular los valores óptimos de Ohm y Watt. de la resistencias.
En estos supuestos, ¿Habría algún problema en estar en un momento dado consumiendo de un solo secundario y dejar el otro en vacío?

Gracias.


----------



## jhonnyd (Sep 16, 2010)

hola mentes quiza te sirva esto......
en los trafos que mencione mas atras, esta la posibilidad qde conectarlos a 3 x220 , 3 x 380, y creo que tambien 3 x 440 V .....o sea que segun la cantidad de bobinas que interconectamos sera la tension que se le podra aplicar ....
"Fase de 220v a B
Neutro de 220v a K
Unir E y H"-......yo usaria esta conexion


----------



## alejandro electronica (Sep 25, 2010)

Buenos días.
No tenia ganas crear un nuevo tema por lo que posteo mi duda aqui. Ayer me encontre en el cordon de la calle un trafo (esteticamente perfecto), pero con todas las bobinas quemadas. Ahora el tema es que a la hora de  desarmarlo, me doy cuenta que las piezas de hierro que lo conforman ( las E y las I), estan como soldados. Tiene reparacion o no??

Saludos

PD: no quiero perder este trafo porque, facil es de 300w


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 25, 2010)

alejandro electronica dijo:


> ....Ayer me encontre en el cordon de la calle un trafo (esteticamente perfecto), pero con todas las bobinas quemadas. Ahora el tema es que a la hora de  desarmarlo, me doy cuenta que las piezas de hierro que lo conforman ( las E y las I), estan como soldados. Tiene reparacion o no....


Hay un post sobre reciclado de transformadores de hornos a micro-ondas, en el se comenta como reformar/reparar esos transformadores soldados.


----------



## alejandro electronica (Sep 25, 2010)

Muchisimas gracias por tu respuesta Fogonazo.

Saludos


----------



## Leann (Nov 2, 2010)

yo tambien utilizaba el metodo de las lamparas... pero en motores trifasicos...

ASI:


----------



## Jyajure (Ene 20, 2011)

disculpen por revivir éste post tan antiguo, quería comentar que tengo un transformador, al medir la continuidad entre el cable rojo (+) y el negro (-) existe continuidad... de igual manera si mido continuidad entre cable rojo (+) y cable marrón (tierra) ó cable negro (-) y cable marrón (tierra)... todo parece indicar que está en corto... le sale basurero?


----------



## Uro (Ene 22, 2011)

Saludos, Fogonazo. Soy nuevo en el foro pero llevo meses como visitante. Muy utiles sus aportes. Tengo un Trafo que parece autotransformador variable. La especificación la deduzco por todo lo que he leido en la red.  Tiene una sola entrada (Fase) no tiene entrada de 0V. Tiene 7 salidas. Cómo lo conecto para pruebas de tensión de secundario?

Para un poco más de claridad, anexo conexiones originales del autotrafo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2011)

arteayudas dijo:


> .... Tengo un Trafo que parece autotransformador variable. La especificación la deduzco por todo lo que he leido en la red.  Tiene una sola entrada (Fase) no tiene entrada de 0V. Tiene 7 salidas. Cómo lo conecto para pruebas de tensión de secundario?
> 
> Para un poco más de claridad, anexo conexiones originales del autotrafo


Eso parecería un transformador amperométrico, es decir que su salida es proporcional a la corriente que pasa por su bobinado primario que se encuentra conectado en serie con la carga.


----------



## Uro (Ene 24, 2011)

Gracias Fogonazo, haré las consultas necesarias y luego vulevo sobre el tema.
Saludos. Y espante esa mosca que me tiene mareado.


----------



## Uro (Ene 24, 2011)

Nuevamente por acá Fogonazo. Usted me disculpa.  He estado consultando y es poco lo que he logrado hallar diferente a publicidad, detalles técnicos... En fin. En forosdeelectronica.com, nuestro hogar, encontré algo relacionado con circuitos de protección de fuentes AT que incluye un vínculo a la Comunidad de electrónicos, mas nada relacionado con mi interés particular. Este es el enlace   https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/funcionamiento-fuentes-at-13104/

Algo aporta. Pero realmente lo que busco por el momento es la forma cómo probarlo fuera del circuito original, porque lo he desmontado completamente (el circuito, no el transformador). Me sirve una lámpara serie? Lo que entiendo es que el trafo tiene una entrada simple y una conexión a tierra mas no a polo negativo. Traté de hacer una prueba mientras estaba aún armado el circuito y lo que ocurrió fue que chamuscó el fusible. 

Ya volví a montar el circuito (circuito impreso nuevo, componentes nuevos, incluso chasis nuevo, Sólo espero probar el trafo -no lo haya chamuscado también-para no perder el trabajo del todo. Le recuerdo que yo sólo soy aprendiz y no voy a ninguna universidad.

Saludos y, de antemano, gracias


----------



## lucho1975 (Mar 16, 2011)

Fogonazo. Muy bueno tu primer tutorial. Había algunas cosas que desconocía, como que midiendo la superficie del entrehierro podias sacar la potencia del trafo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 16, 2011)

lucho1975 dijo:


> Fogonazo. Muy bueno tu primer tutorial. Había algunas cosas que desconocía, como que midiendo la superficie del entrehierro podias sacar la potencia del trafo.



Gracias, si quieres mas información sobre el tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/obtener-algunos-datos-transformadores-17625/


----------



## Maxfire (Mar 17, 2011)

Hola a todos

Quisiera saber si puedo sumar los voltajes del transformador que aparece en la foto es decir dejarlo de 15V-0-15V

Gracias


----------



## Scooter (Mar 18, 2011)

Si los bobinados son independientes si, si no lo son no


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 18, 2011)

Maxfire dijo:


> Hola a todos
> 
> Quisiera saber si puedo sumar los voltajes del transformador que aparece en la foto es decir dejarlo de 15V-0-15V
> 
> Gracias



Yo digo que *NO* te dará el resultado esperado.

Si tienes un bobinado de 6 Vca y otro de 9Vca sumándolos te quedará un transformador con salida "Asimétrica" de 6-0-9Vca o uno de salida "Simple" de 15Vca o 24Vca
Siempre y cuando, como te comentaron, los bobinados sean independientes entre si.

Si es como para alimentar un consumo bajo, puedes aplicar un rectificador de 1/2 onda a modo de doblador de tensión y conseguir (Rectificando y filtrando) unos ± 20Vcc


----------



## Maxfire (Mar 18, 2011)

Gracias Scooter y Fogonazo. Pues el uso que le quiero dar al transformador es alimentar un Pre con TL084 con una etapa de rectificación como esta 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-preamplificador-15-15-a-46452/

Gracias y que  salirme un poco del tema


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 19, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> .....Si es como para alimentar un consumo bajo, puedes aplicar un rectificador de 1/2 onda a modo de doblador de tensión y conseguir (Rectificando y filtrando) unos ± 20Vcc



Si es para alimentar un previo: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/128662/


----------



## Scooter (Mar 19, 2011)

En algunos casos se pueden separar los dos devanados en el punto intermedio y si tienes uno 9-0-9 y dos separados de 6 si que puedes hacer la serie de 6-9-0-9-6, claro que corres el riesgo de romper el trafo.


----------



## Maxfire (Mar 19, 2011)

Listo, Muchas gracias


----------



## yepec (Mar 24, 2011)

Fogonazo, muchas gracias por publicar esta información, 

Duda: tengo un transformador rescatado, el cual, cuando lo conecto con la lámpara en serie, la lampara enciende solo un poco, y sin ningun ruido ni nada por el estilo, esto quiere decir (creo yo, espero no errar) que el bobinado primario está bien ¿esto es correcto?

En el secundario me da un voltaje de 48 0 48, la potencia aparente del transformador es de: 368[VA] aproximadamente (3.2mm X 60mm)

El detalle se presenta cuando le quito la lámpara en serie y lo conecto directamente a la alimentación local, el transformador empieza a vibrar y a producir un zumbido, esto lo hace sin carga en el secundario. 

Ya probé apretando las láminas, y el ruido disminuyo un poco, pero el ruido no desaparece por completo.

Duda 2: quisiera saber si esta "vibración" podría traer algún problema futuro, ya que lo pienso utilizar para alimentar el amplificador posteado por tupolev ( https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-200w-mosfet-irfp250n-19360/ ) 

de antemano agradesco la ayuda que me pudiesen proporcionar 

Saludos....


----------



## luisba (Abr 23, 2011)

hola
yo tengo un transformador a 12v de 4A de los tipicos halogenos que funcionaba hasta hace 2 dias. lo tenia conectado a un mechero para alimentar el manos libres bluetooth y asi incorporar bluetooth al amplificador. pues bien, lo tenia en una caja chapucera y me decidi a armar una caja bien hecha. cuando lo conecto veo que no se enciende el led, pruebo con el voltimetro y da 0. no lo entiendo, si ayer mismo iba
si alguien me puede echar una mano porfa


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 23, 2011)

yepec dijo:


> ......Duda: tengo un transformador rescatado, el cual, cuando lo conecto con la lámpara en serie, la lampara enciende solo un poco, y sin ningun ruido ni nada por el estilo, esto quiere decir (creo yo, espero no errar) que el bobinado primario está bien ¿esto es correcto?


Sip, si la lámpara no enciende a pleno deduces 3 cosas.
1) NO esta en corto.
2) Conectaste correctamente la alimentación al primario.
3) El transformador casi seguro es para la tensión de tu red eléctrica.


> En el secundario me da un voltaje de 48 0 48, la potencia aparente del transformador es de: 368[VA] aproximadamente (*3.2mm* X 60mm)


Supongo que estas hablando de *32mm * 60 mm*


> El detalle se presenta cuando le quito la lámpara en serie y lo conecto directamente a la alimentación local, el transformador empieza a vibrar y a producir un zumbido, esto lo hace sin carga en el secundario.
> 
> Ya probé apretando las láminas, y el ruido disminuyo un poco, pero el ruido no desaparece por completo.
> 
> Duda 2: quisiera saber si esta "vibración" podría traer algún problema futuro, ya que lo pienso utilizar para alimentar el amplificador posteado por tupolev......


Agrega a las chapas algún perfil metálico que te permita dar mas presión a todo el núcleo magnético y así eliminar la vibración.
La vibración no influye sobre el funcionamiento del amplificador, pero molesta el ruido que hace.



luisba dijo:


> hola
> yo tengo un transformador a 12v de 4A de los tipicos halogenos que funcionaba hasta hace 2 dias. lo tenia conectado a un mechero para alimentar el manos libres bluetooth y asi incorporar bluetooth al amplificador. pues bien, lo tenia en una caja chapucera y me decidi a armar una caja bien hecha. cuando lo conecto veo que no se enciende el led, pruebo con el voltimetro y da 0. no lo entiendo, si ayer mismo iba.......



¿ El transformador es electrónico (Conmutado) o con transformador común de hierro ?


----------



## luisba (Abr 23, 2011)

hola
el transformador el simple de los de hierro(te dejo unas fotos en el album del perfil). Tambien dejo un esquema que creo es el de prueba del transformador. Corrigeme si me equivoco
Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 23, 2011)

Sin nada conectado al transformador mide continuidad, con un multímetro, entre los terminales que dicen 230V 50/60Hz.


----------



## luisba (Abr 23, 2011)

hola Fogonazo 
da 74.2 Ohm, y el multimetro pita


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 23, 2011)

luisba dijo:


> hola Fogonazo
> da 74.2 Ohm, y el multimetro pita



Ahora mide continuidad entre el otro juego de terminales (11,5V), te debe dar resistencia muy, muy baja.


----------



## luisba (Abr 23, 2011)

Pues siento decepcionarte, pero es mayor de 2M(imagino que infinito, no me he leido las instrucciones del multimetro)


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 23, 2011)

luisba dijo:


> Pues siento decepcionarte, pero es mayor de 2M(imagino que infinito, no me he leido las instrucciones del multimetro)



A mi *NO* me decepciona, tienes el secundario de tu transformador cortado y por eso no tienes tensión de salida.

Revisa el conector de salida que este bien colocado y apretado a los alambres de salida de tu transformador.


----------



## luisba (Abr 23, 2011)

ok muchas gracias y perdona si te ha molestado lo de "siento decepcionarte", es una forma de hablar de por aqui.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 23, 2011)

No hay problema, revisa este punto: 



Fogonazo dijo:


> .........Revisa el conector de salida que este bien colocado y apretado a los alambres de salida de tu transformador.


----------



## luisba (Abr 24, 2011)

hola Fogonazo
resulta que cuando desarme el aparato de la caja chapucera y medi la tension del transformador lo estaba midiendo en continua y afloje los tornillos que aprietan los contactos, por eso no daba continuidad. Hoy he hecho lo que me has dicho (revisar los contactos) y da 7.2Ohm, despues me he puesto a medir tension (en DC sin darme cuenta) y oscilaba entre 0 y 80 mV. "Esto no puede ser", ahí me he enterado de que lo estaba midiendo en continua  y lo he cambiado a alterna. Da 13.2V y al rectificarlo sale casi 18v. ¿Tienes alguna idea para bajar la tension por lo menos hasta 15V?
Muchas gracias y perdona por no fijarme.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 24, 2011)

luisba dijo:


> resulta que cuando desarme el aparato de la caja chapucera .....



Como lo vas a emplear en un dispositivo Bluetooth puedes rectificar, filtrar y aplicar un regulador de tensión para estabilizar la tensión en 12Vccy de allí al dispositivo.


----------



## luisba (Abr 26, 2011)

muchas gracias por tu ayuda y disculpa el error.si me surge algún imprevisto ya te cuento


----------



## yepec (May 3, 2011)

Hola Fogonazo

antes que nada muchisimas gracias por contestar, y una diculpa por tardarme en agradecerte



Fogonazo dijo:


> Supongo que estas hablando de 32mm * 60 mm



 tienes mucha razon el puntito que le puse se me escapo (error de dedo creo yo)



Fogonazo dijo:


> Agrega a las chapas algún perfil metálico que te permita dar mas presión a todo el núcleo magnético y así eliminar la vibración.



ya le he puesto unos angulos de acero y el ruido se redujo considerablemente, gracias por el dato

saludos....


----------



## Naders150 (May 9, 2011)

Hola compañeros.
Tengo un problema con un transformador de un amplificador kenwood KA-893 
viene de algun taller de barranquilla de eso que cobran 5mil pesos y te ponen a sonar como sea.
Bueno la cosa es que retiraron muy feamente casi todos los componentes originales y le montaron una placa zener comercial.

Bueno en fin es que que la placa original del transformador tiene capacitores de 80v 7500uF --asumo que mínimo debería tener 63vdc por rama-- pero en salida del transformador no logro obtener mas de 27vac por rama (probando con lampara en serie) y pienso que puede ser por que tiene 5 cables de entrada que no se como conectarlos, ya que la inscripcion que esta en la parte de atras del ampli dice 110v unicamente no entiendo para que son todos esos cables de entrada.

Bueno probando con lampara en serie y tester en mano, estos son los voltajes que me arroja el transformador.(ver diagrama)

La pregunta seria es posible conectar los bobinados primarios para elevar el voltaje de salida en el transformador?

Pregunto por que me parece raro que el amplificador tenga instalados 2 condensadores de 80v si salida del transformador solo da como maximo unos 43vdc por rama.

Nota: 
-Conecto en serie los bobinados me baja a la mitad el voltaje 
-Conecto en paralelo el voltaje de salida sigue igual
-No conosco otra forma de conectar 

Adjunto el diagrama que pienso que tiene el trafo


----------



## talante (May 9, 2011)

Naders150 dijo:


> Hola compañeros.
> Tengo un problema con un transformador de un amplificador kenwood KA-893
> viene de algun taller de barranquilla de eso que cobran 5mil pesos y te ponen a sonar como sea.
> 
> ...


----------



## Naders150 (May 9, 2011)

Bueno amigo he buscado bastante y no encuentro el circuito, solo encontré el manual, el cual me animo bastante ya que dice que entrega 120w rms por canal con una distorcion de 0.06%. Esto me dice que podría alimentar 2 etapas de 150w y también voy aprovechar un banco de capacitores algo sobre-dimensionado 4*6800/63v por rama y dejo los otros para otro trafo con mas voltaje.

Si encontraras el circuito te agradeceria en el alma


----------



## talante (May 9, 2011)

aqui te mando un link, pero no te ilusiones, creo que además de registrado hay que pagar, no lo miré mucho
http://www.clubdediagramas.com/servicios/ver_archivo.php?archivo_id=62193

sigo buscando,

aqui va otro, hay un sitio con circuitos comerciales no me acuerdo el nombre pero te mando este link, aqui hay varios sitios.  Trato de ayudarte a encontrarlo, porque recuerdo cuando hacia reparaciones y no existía internet, como sufría!!!!

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/sitios2.htm#Manuales
OJALA TENGAS SUERTE


----------



## MeXiCaNo (May 25, 2011)

Buen día colegas, estoy revisando una tarjeta reguladora de voltaje de un filtro de lineas y parece que se daño un transformador del cual no encuentro referencia en internet, tiene la siguiente inscripción H300551 PRI 115/230 50/60 Hz  Sec 9V/20.3V/28.4VCT 5.3VA con lo cual tengo los voltajes de salida pero necesito identificar la bobina de alimentacion del transformador y las de salidas, eh visto lo de la lampara en serie y me parece interesante porfavor corriganme si me equivoco en el metodo:

1.- Identifique una bobina de 3 pines llamemoslos A, B y C, entre A y C me da 234.6 ohms y entre el A y B da 63.3 ohms. Entre B y C da 171.7 ohms
2.- Identifique otra bobina de solo 2 pines que mide 212.3 ohms, las demas son de menos mediciones por lo cual pienso que son las salidas de bajo voltaje.

Entonces imagino que la primera bobina de 3 pines es para la alimentacion de 220 y la segunda bobina de 2 pins sera de 115¿?¿?¿?

Con la serie una punta va en un pin de la primera bobina, digamos que entre A y C, y puedo medir voltajes en las salidas de las otras bobinas para ver si esta dañado el transformador, en caso de que me de valores mucho mas bajos de lo que me deveria dar paso la serie a la siguiente bobina con el segundo mayor ohmeaje 212.3 y vuelvo a medir los valores de salida. Este procedimiento es el correcto?

De antemano muchas gracias


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 2, 2011)

Bueno ese diagrama tambien lo vi aca:

*Banco de Pruebas para TV  (o lámpara en serie)*
Entre la mayoría de los técnicos que se dedican a la reparación de TV es muy popular, el uso de lámparas (bombillos o focos) incandescentes como limitadores de corriente, para realizar pruebas sin riesgo de daños en transistores de salida horizontal, fuentes de poder, etc.

En muchas ocasiones al reparar un TV (u otro equipo electrónico) y cambiar uno o varios componentes (transistores, integrados y SCR de potencia), suele ocurrir que al conectar el equipo para probarlo, los mismos se “destruyen” instantáneamente debido a que no se detecto la causa original del problema.
Esta perdida de componentes y tiempo, se puede evitar colocando una lámpara/s de la potencia adecuada, en serie con el aparato durante la  prueba del mismo. Así se podrá probar el TV sin riesgo de que se dañen nuevamente los componentes, y determinar se existen otras fallas o defectos en sus circuitos.

Aprovechando la característica de los filamentos de las lámparas (o bombillos) incandescentes. Los cuales presentan un marcado y casi instantáneo aumento de su resistencia eléctrica al aumentar la corriente que pasa por ellos, se las puede emplear como útiles limitadoras de corriente.  

Se describe aquí brevemente como construir y usar un sencillo pero muy útil Banco de Pruebas, o “serie” como lo llaman popularmente muchos técnicos.  



El diagrama no necesita mayor explicación.
La lámparas utilizadas deben ser de diferente potencia.
Por ejemplo: 60, 100 y 200 Watt.
Mediante la posición de los interruptores se puede seleccionar la potencia deseada. En este caso se pueden obtener 7 niveles diferentes (60, 100, 160, 200, 260, 300 y 360 Watt). 
Queda a criterio del técnico el uso de más lámparas u otras potencias en las mismas.

Para la prueba de Televisores Color en recomendable desconectar la bobina desmagnetizadora del TRC y conectar el TV con lámparas cuya potencia total sea aproximadamente el doble del consumo nominal del TV.
Por ejemplo, para un TV de 85W pueden usarse inicialmente 160W (100+60).
Si las lámparas (focos o bombillas) encienden muy ligeramente es indicio de un consumo “normal”. Pero si encienden con brillo intenso indican exceso de consumo y habrá que determinar cual es la causa.
Si el consumo es normal, puede aumentarse gradualmente la potencia de la “serie” y observar el desempeño de aparato.
Generalmente con una potencia aproximada del triple del consumo nominal del aparato, el mismo puede funcionar “casi” correctamente, dependiendo, claro está, del diseño de su fuente y/o regulador de voltaje.

Con el tiempo los técnicos que utilizan esta “serie” o “Banco de pruebas” se familiarizan con el mismo y con solo ver como encienden las lámparas (o bombillos) pueden saber si se trata de un consumo bajo, normal o excesivo.

El costo de construcción de este banco de pruebas es ínfimo, más aun si lo comparamos con lo que se puede ahorrar al evitar “quemar” innecesariamente transistores y otros componentes, lo que representa perdida de tiempo y dinero.

enlace:   
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/banco.htm


----------



## John Arrieta (Jul 4, 2011)

Buenas, tengo este transformador sin dato alguno, quisiera saber si alguien me podria ayudar a saber cual es su voltaje de entrada para asi averiguar el voltaje del secundario. Muchas gracias de antemano!!


----------



## Cacho (Jul 4, 2011)

Medí continuidad entre los cables blanco y negro y entre marrón y gris.

Tiene toda la pinta de ser un trafo con dos primarios. Esos se ponen en serie para trabajar con 220V y en paralelo para trabajar con 110V. Apostaría a que este es uno de esos.

Saludos y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## John Arrieta (Jul 4, 2011)

Muchas gracias cacho, tienes razon con el funcionamiento del transformador. No tenia idea que existian transformadores asi, y ahora resulta que tengo uno!!!

Datos curiosos del transformador según lo investigado:

-Para conectarlo a 110V ambos pares de cables deben conectarse en paralelo. Según en la imagen: 1ª con 3ª - 2ª con 4ª, así creando dos cables que van a la entrada de la red de 110V.

-Para conectarlo a 220V ambos pares de cables deben conectarse en serie. Esto quiere decir que van conectados los dos centrales y los dos cables extremos a la red de 220V. Según en la imagen: 2ª con 3ª - 1ª y 4ª a la entrada de la red de 220V (sin unir 1ª y 4ª).
Conecte el transformador para la red de 110V dándome así en el secundario 22.5V – 0 – 22.5V.

Me parecieron interesantes estos datos (ya que no los conocía), por eso los comparto a los que están igual que mi. Saludos!!


----------



## Cacho (Jul 5, 2011)

John Arrieta dijo:


> Muchas gracias...


De nada.

Me alegro de que te haya servido la ayuda. Esos transformadorcitos se usan mucho en aparatos "for export", de los que traen el switch 110/220V.
¿Adivinás lo que hace ese switch? 

Saludos


----------



## aljecan (Jul 17, 2011)

Hola
disculparme , pero soy super novato en estas cosas , lo unico que soy coleccionista de aparatos electronicos antiguos o medio antiguos , jeje , compre el otro dia un cargador de baterias , lo abri y vi un cable que no me parece correcto, eso creo.. , y claro enchufarlo sin saber a que me pueda dar un corrientazo o me quede sin luz pues ya me direis jejeje , ¿como puedo comprobarlo si funciona sin que me de lo que os he comentado ? y por favor explicarmelo paso por paso ya que de esto ni idea.
 gracias y saludos


----------



## talante (Jul 18, 2011)

aljecan dijo:


> Hola
> disculparme , pero soy super novato en estas cosas , lo unico que soy coleccionista de aparatos electronicos antiguos o medio antiguos , jeje , compre el otro dia un cargador de baterias , lo abri y vi un cable que no me parece correcto, eso creo.. , y claro enchufarlo sin



Estimado amigo, voluntad de ayudarte tengo un montón, pero no podés ser mas claro, cualquier aparato tiene un montón de cables, Se me ocurre decirte que lo pruebes con una serie,  (lee mensajes anteriores del foro)  O sino manda un esquema y yo a algun otro compinche te ayudará gustoso .


----------



## aljecan (Jul 19, 2011)

Hola
Talante muchas gracias por tu mensaje , pero he creido oportuno abrir un post nuevo en el apartado de cargador de baterias , en el he incluido fotos de su interior y exterior .
Gracias


----------



## mijac27 (Jul 19, 2011)

hola!
queria saber si un poco de oxido en las laminas que conforman al transformador puede alterar su funcionamiento??
este es el link con las fotos del transformador que tengo y algunas dudas:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/527190/


----------



## Luno (Ago 9, 2011)

Si tocas la carcaza del trafo conectaddo a AC, se tiene algun peligro?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 9, 2011)

Luno dijo:


> Si tocas la carcaza del trafo conectaddo a AC, se tiene algun peligro?



No siempre que el transformador esté sano, no posea pérdidas de aislación entre el primario y el núcleo magnético.


----------



## zorrux (Sep 3, 2011)

¿Que cuidados se tienen  que tener para reciclar laminas de transformadores viejos?

¿Tienen  que estar  sin oxido,lijados pulidos ,con el metal brilante y limpio?

¿ O quizas  pintados con barniz?


----------



## talante (Sep 4, 2011)

no estoy seguro, pero si están muy "limpitas" favorecen las corrientes de Eddy o Foucault. O sea corrientes en el núcleo que lo calientan y hacen perder rendimiento. Estoy recordando algo queleía hace años, cuando estudiaba; El barniz va despues de terminado eso es seguro. Voy a ver si encuentro ese libro, de ser asi te digo exacto. Aunque quizas y sin quizas alguno más enterado que yo te conteste antes,


----------



## dearlana (Sep 12, 2011)

dearlana para DJ_Glenn:

Puedes conectar un transformador de 125 Voltios en el primario y 45 Voltios en el secundario...

A la línea de 220 Voltios...si lo deseas...para obtener 90 Voltios.

Solo tienes que tener en cuenta los Vatios de ese transformador.

Luego buscas una bombilla incandescente aproximada a los vatios de ese transformador.

La conectas en serie con el primario.

--No se te va a quemar nada--

Obtendrás 90 Voltios en el secundario. Sin ningún problema.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Y si quieres hacerlo  al revés...tampoco.

(Conectar con la bombilla en serie...los 220 Voltios al secundario ese de 45 Voltios).

Obtendrás 611 Voltios en el primario.

----------------------------------------------

El único detalle a tener en cuenta es cuando te empeñes en hacer lo mismo con un secundario de valor bajo. Por ejemplo 6 Voltios o 12 Voltios.

Al meter los 220 Voltios (Con la bombilla en serie) por ahí...:El Voltaje que obtienes en el primario...puede ser tan alto...que supere los límites del aislamiento de los bobinados y se produzca algún arco.

------------------------------------------------

dearlana para zorrux:

Las láminas deben estar pintadas con barniz. Ese es el motivo de ponerles el barniz. Debe haber barniz entre lámina y lámina.

dearlana para mijac27:

Mi respuesta:  No

(Porque el óxido es muy mal conductor de la corriente y no afecta al aislamiento indispensable de las láminas).

He visto trasformadores que han instalado dentro de lavadoras...totalmente oxidados y funcionando perfectamente (Por la causa que te expliqué).

dearlana para Luno:

No produce ninguna descarga.  (Se supone que ese transformador es nuevo y tiene un buen aislamiento interno en los bobinados).

De todas maneras...por si se te ocurre probar eso:

Recuerda que siempre se debe tocar  con la parte de atrás de los dedos. (La parte de los dedos opuesta a la palma de la mano). Siempre...en todos los casos. Cuando se trate de averiguar si algo puede dar corriente.

De esa manera...si recibes una descarga fuerte...los músculos de tu mano, al contraerse involuntariamente, no hacen que tu mano se "quede agarrada" al objeto que estés comprobando.

Hacerlo normalmente (Como cuando uno toca cualquier cosa)...ha sido la causa de muchas muertes por electrocución.

La gente dice: " Se quedó pegado al cable"...se quedó enganchado.

Ni el cable tiene pegamento, ni tiene ganchos...fue tu mano la que se cerró en contra de tu voluntad y se quedo cerrada y con el cable dentro. y además...con la máxima potencia que los músculos de tu mano pueden dar.

Y lo triste de estos casos es que...por más que tu quieras abrir la mano...no puedes...porque la frecuencia de la corriente alterna es más rápida que los impulsos que tu cerebro le envía a tu mano para que se abra.

Recuerda: Para probar...se toca con la parte de atrás de la mano.


----------



## juaneoy77 (Sep 30, 2011)

Revivo un poco el post con un problema:

Compre un transformador nuevo para hacer una fuente de continua. El problema es que me da continuidad entre las puntas del primario, a que se debera? Como dato dejo acentado que antes de verificarlo con el tester lo verifique haciendo saltar la llave termina de mi casa...

La tengo que entregar mañana espero que alguien pueda ayudarme, saludos!


----------



## Electronec (Sep 30, 2011)

Respetastes las conexiones en función de la tensión de la red electrica.

Dale una leida al mensaje #1 donde se habla de las impedancias de los bobinados.

Saludos.


----------



## juaneoy77 (Sep 30, 2011)

Sisi, está todo bien conectado, de eso estoy seguro. Lei el mensaje #1, pero mi tester anda muy mal no me da valores coherentes, ni con este trafo ni con ninguna otra cosa...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2011)

juaneoy77 dijo:


> Sisi, está todo bien conectado, de eso estoy seguro. Lei el mensaje #1, pero mi tester anda muy mal no me da valores coherentes, ni con este trafo ni con ninguna otra cosa...



Paso 1) Cambia la batería de tu multímetro.
Paso 2) Prueba nuevamente.

Resultados posibles 

a) Mide correctamente --> Problema resuelto.
b) Continúa midiendo mal --> Cambia el multímetro.

¿ Cual es la escala mas baja de medición de resistencias de tu multímetro ?

¿ Que tiene que ver esto con "Probar un transformador" ?


----------



## juaneoy77 (Sep 30, 2011)

Mi problema actual no es el multimetro, eso es solo un inconveniente que no me deja probar bien al transformador. Mi problema real es que el transformador aparenta estar en corto, me da continuidad entre los dos cables del primario!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2011)

juaneoy77 dijo:


> Mi problema actual no es el multimetro, eso es solo un inconveniente que no me deja probar bien al transformador. Mi problema real es que el transformador aparenta estar en corto, *me da continuidad entre los dos cables del primario*!!!



Debe existir continuidad, lo que no debe existir es un cortocircuito.
La diferencia entre una y otra cosa se detecta con un multímetro (En buen estado).

Si hubieras leído "Todo" el tema, habrías visto que hay otra forma de comprobar el correcto funcionamiento del transformador.


----------



## juaneoy77 (Sep 30, 2011)

Tenes razon, busque una solucion rapida e vaga al preguntar otra vez. Igualmente, no anda asi que lo voy a tener que cambiar porque es nuevo. Gracias.


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 5, 2011)

Hola, estoy bobinando un transformador de 220 a 72v 3A con punto medio. Al terminar el primario (de 600 vueltas alambre 0.75) medí la resistencia y me da algo de 7 ohms, lo conecté en serie con una lamparita de 25w y prendio en su totalidad. Esto quiere decir que está en corto? o quizás sea la falta de agregarle el hierro? Creo que la primera opción lamentablemente es la cierta.
Gracias
PD quizas sea el grosor del alambre, mañana probaré, tal vez la resistencia inductiva sea bastante alta como para que no salte la termica.
Protégeme san inducción!


----------



## dearlana (Dic 6, 2011)

Para Neodymio:

7 ohmios en continua para un bobinado de 600 vueltas con alambre de 0,75 es normal.

Ese primario no está en corto.

Lo puedes conectar directamente a la red.

Si quieres asegurarte más...ponle en serie un fusible de 2 Amperios antes de enchufarlo. ( O un simple trozo de 3 centímetros de una de las fibrillas de un cable multifilar de 1 milímetro cuadrado de sección).


----------



## Electronec (Dic 6, 2011)

Neodymio dijo:


> Hola, estoy bobinando un transformador de 220 a 72v 3A con punto medio. Al terminar el primario (de 600 vueltas alambre 0.75) medí la resistencia y me da algo de 7 ohms, lo conecté en serie con una lamparita de 25w y prendio en su totalidad. Esto quiere decir que está en corto? o quizás sea la falta de agregarle el hierro? Creo que la primera opción lamentablemente es la cierta.



Con el núcleo.....no sin el,

Saludos.


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 6, 2011)

Muchas gracias dearlana y Electronec, ahora me pongo con el transformador y les cuento.

Edito: ya lo probe recien y no hizo corto, solo tengo que rehacer el secundario porque lo hice con el 
método de hilar 2 cables a la vez para obtener el punto medio sin problemas y si tengo que sacar vueltas no tengo que desarmar y desoldar. 
Esto me llevó a hacer un bobinado feo y desprolijo en donde no entran las chapas. Lo haré con más tiempo.
Una duda: debo hacer un alargue en el alambre del secundario porque me faltaron 2 metros, al soldarlo debo hacerle algun tratamiento especial a la suldadura? Flux o algo de eso?


----------



## ALIEM (Dic 8, 2011)

hola  compañero  tengo  este  transformador   pero  los  dos  cable  blancos finitos   no  me  tienen  voltaje, este  transformador es  de  amplificador crown ce 2000,  pero  quisiera  saber  si  esta  malo  ya  que cuando  lo  pongo  con el  bombillo  me   prende  un  poquito y  los  voltaje  me  caen   le  explico,  el  transformador  con  un  voltaje  de  120 en el  primario me  vota  72 +72  en  los  dos  secundario de  color blanco  gruesos  y  en  los  dos  rojo  finito  me  vota   40 voltio  quisiera  saber  porque  los  blanco  finito  no  me  tienen  voltaje  el  transformador  calienta  mas  o meno  quisiera saber  si  en  normal


----------



## powerful (Dic 8, 2011)

Hola FOGONAZO permiteme ofrecer disculpas por lo de fregonazode un compatriota de Perú,en mi pais decimos :"LA IGNORANCIA ES ATREVIDA"
    CONTRIBUYENDO CON EL TEMA:
1.- Para conocer el voltaje de entrada colocar el trafo a 110V ó 120V, medir la "CORRIENTE DE VACÍO" del primario con una pinza amperimétrica ,medir el voltaje del secundario.
2.- Aumentar el voltaje del primario con un variac......si la corriente de vacío aumenta abruptamente cuando elevamos a 140V,150V....se trata de un trafo de 110V ó 120V.
3.-Si al aumentar el voltaje a 130V,140V,150V,.............210V,220V la corriente de vacío aumenta ligeramente proporcional al voltaje se trata de un trafo de 220V.
     PARA LOS QUE NOS GUSTA LOS NÚMEROS Y SI EL TRAFO LO PERMITE :
1.-Enrrollar aprox. 10 espiras en el trafo de las más delgaditas, obviamente deben estar aisladas, pueden usar las de cable telefónico.
2.-Colocar a la red 110V ó 120V y medir el voltaje en nuestras 10 espiras, con una regla de tres simple sabras las espiras del trafo.
    EJEMPLO: si te caen 5V en las 10 espiras ...para 110V tendrias 220espiras,.....vas a la formula siguiente :
                        8 
          B = V X 10  / Ne X 4.44 X Afe X F ; donde:

B   : 9000 a 14000 gauss ,densidad de campo magnetico,valores típicos de diseño.
V   : 110V ó 120V
Ne : número de espiras del primario
Afe: área de hierro silicoso
F   : frecuencia de red 50Hz ó 60Hz.
Si B es igual o inferior a 7000Gauss se trata de un trafo de 220V ó 230V.



B = V X 10pot(8 )/ Ne X 4.44 X Afe X F 

aclaración : 10pot(8) = 100000000   ...... el 8 se desplazó


----------



## DanielNR (Dic 17, 2011)

Hola a todos!! Tengo un transformador de alto voltaje, que lo saqué se un microondas averiado. He intentado seguir las instrucciones de Fogonazo, pero la verdad es que no entendí bien. Me gustaria saber qué voltaje y amperaje tengo en el secundario. No me atreví a comprobarlo con el tester por si a caso. Los datos de dicho transformador son los siguientes:
         Casa: YLEC
         Modelo: KHT-R701ELGA (6170W1D098L)
         230V 50Hz
Intenté buscar por google pero sin éxito.
Gracias de antemano!
Saludos!!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 17, 2011)

Hola Amigo, seria bueno saber que utilidad piensas darle, pues en base a ello veremos si es conveniente. Mientras tanto no intentes medir tension en su salida ni mucho menos la corriente, pues necesita carga para ello.


----------



## DanielNR (Dic 17, 2011)

Hola! Gracias por la inmediatez de tu respuesta! En principio no le quiero dar ninguna utilidad al transformador por ahora. Pensaba conservarlo hasta que me hiciera falta. Pero para ello necesitaria saber los datos del secundario. 

Saludos!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2011)

DanielNR dijo:


> Hola a todos!! Tengo un transformador de alto voltaje, que lo saqué se un microondas averiado. He intentado seguir las instrucciones de Fogonazo, pero la verdad es que no entendí bien. Me gustaria saber qué voltaje y amperaje tengo en el secundario. No me atreví a comprobarlo con el tester por si a caso. Los datos de dicho transformador son los siguientes:
> Casa: YLEC
> Modelo: KHT-R701ELGA (6170W1D098L)
> 230V 50Hz
> ...



Leete este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/obtener-algunos-datos-transformadores-17625/


----------



## DanielNR (Dic 17, 2011)

Hola Fogonazo! Vs me da 0! Lo he medido sin carga, como aconseja ezavalla


----------



## dearlana (Dic 30, 2011)

DanielNR dijo:


> Hola Fogonazo! Vs me da 0! Lo he medido sin carga, como aconseja ezavalla



Ojo con ese secundario DanielNR : 

Tiene 2500 Voltios y un amperaje capaz de matar a cualquiera.

Vale para fabricar ozonizadores de tubos concéntricos y elevado rendimiento, por ejemplo.


----------



## DanielNR (Dic 31, 2011)

Hola dearlana! Gracias por el consejo. Tienes algún tipo de documento que especifique los datos de este transformador? No es que no te crea, simplemente quiero saber los datos concretos. Además este tipo de transformadores suelen ser bastante potentes.
Saludos!


----------



## dearlana (Dic 31, 2011)

No tengo ese documento tan específico. En Google sale en el idioma ruso. Se ve hasta la foto de ese  transformador. 

Si tengo varios transformadores extraídos de microondas. Esos diodos trabajan todos a 2500 Voltios.

 Esa es la tensión típica del secundario. Lo que varía es el amperaje. 

En los transformadores que yo tengo viene una pegatina metalizada que lo indica.
---------------------------------------------------------------
En mi caso utilicé en Google:

 define: KHT-R701ELGA


----------



## yoelmati (Ene 22, 2012)

Hola yo tambien tengo dudas de como hacer el circuito con la lampara,por ende busque y encontré, este diagrama que CREO que es el que plantea el creador del post... 

Aquí les dejo para que vean y si pueden digan si es este o no.

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/imagenes/transformador/serie.jpg

saludos.


----------



## DanielNR (Abr 6, 2012)

Hola a todo el mundo. Tengo un transformador de 220V (primario) con la opción de 120V y 24-0-24 (secundario) de 3A. Tanto el primario como el secundario tienen 3 terminales cada uno. Leí todo lo que explicó Fogonazo. Y me temo que mi transformador lo tengo en corto. Cosa que me da mucha rabia. Tengo un circuito que es una fuente de alimentación montada en un protoboard. Y lo he alimentado durante 1 segundo con dicho transformador. He de decir que lo comprobé con una lámpara por si tenía algún corto por ahí. Y durante ese segundo se me encendió la lámpara. Enseguida lo apagué.

Lo raro es que todos los terminales del secundario me dan continuidad. Y lo mismo me sucede con los 3 terminales del primario.

¿Que me aconsejan?

Gracias a todos!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2012)

Tanto los bobinados de primario como de secundario son de baja resistencia, así que el multímetro no será capas de detectar si hay corto o no.
Mira como se realiza la prueba con la lámpara serie.

Los 3 terminales del primario y los 3 del secundario deben tener continuidad.
Prueba el transformador sin carga.


----------



## DanielNR (Abr 6, 2012)

He leído cómo describes lo de la prueba con la lámpara en serie, pero no lo acabo de comprender. Te agradecería mucho que me lo aclararas Fogonazo. 
Gracias crack!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2012)

DanielNR dijo:


> He leído cómo describes lo de la prueba con la lámpara en serie, pero no lo acabo de comprender. ....



Se coloca una lámpara incandescente en serie con el primario del transformador, luego se conecta a la alimentación eléctrica, un terminal de la lámpara y un terminal del transformador
Si la lámpara se enciende a máximo = transformador en corto.
Si la lámpara NO se enciende a máximo = transformador muy posiblemente sano, medir tensiones de salida.

La potencia de la lámpara debe ser acorde a la del transformador


----------



## DanielNR (Abr 6, 2012)

Espera un momento. Creo que es así como lo tengo conectado. De hecho utilizo siempre la misma bombilla de 100W, para comprobar mucho circuito que tengo a prueba, y así no se me estropea ningún componente del circuito.

La duda que me queda es si quedó inutilizable el transformador


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2012)

DanielNR dijo:


> ....La duda que me queda es si quedó inutilizable el transformador



Conectando el transformador "Sin Carga" ¿ Que ocurre con la lámpara ?

¿ Estas seguro de dar alimentación al primario ?


----------



## DanielNR (Abr 6, 2012)

Es curioso lo que sucede. Resulta que si conecto sólo el transformador, parece que reacciona bien. Es decir que me entrega los 24 V x 2 en el secundario. Pero cuando colo el transformador en el circuito que tengo que alimentar (es una fuente de alimetación) la bombilla brilla.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2012)

DanielNR dijo:


> Es curioso lo que sucede. Resulta que si conecto sólo el transformador, parece que reacciona bien. Es decir que me entrega los 24 V x 2 en el secundario. Pero cuando colo el transformador en el circuito que tengo que alimentar (es una fuente de alimetación) la bombilla brilla.



Entonces tu transformador esta "Sano" 

Verifica cuanto debe consumir el equipo al que alimenta la fuente.
Verifica que la fuente no tenga algún/os componentes en cortocircuito.


----------



## DanielNR (Abr 6, 2012)

En teoría la fuente de alimentación debería funcionar con un transformador de 36-0-36 (secundario). Debido a que lo encontré, me decicí por comprar uno de 24-0-24. He comprobado el ciruicto de mi fuente y no he visto ningún corto. Pero lo volveré a hacer.
Te mantendré informado
Gracias por tu paciencia Fogonazo!!

_Quise decir "Debido a que NO lo encontré"_


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2012)

DanielNR dijo:


> En teoría la fuente de alimentación debería funcionar con un transformador de 36-0-36 (secundario). Debido a que lo encontré, me decicí por comprar uno de 24-0-24. He comprobado el ciruicto de mi fuente y no he visto ningún corto. Pero lo volveré a hacer.


¿ De que cosa es la fuente ?


> ...Gracias por tu paciencia Fogonazo!!


No hay por que darlas


----------



## powerful (Abr 6, 2012)

24Vac es muy poco para 36Vac,.....si no encuentras 36-0-36 cambia el 24-0-24que te vendieron por dos trafos de 18-0-18 y empeas los extremos , colocas los primarios en paralelo y los secundarios en serie y tendrías 36-0-36 en los extremos (72V) , la unión de los trafos seria el 0V ó gnd . Tienen que ser de 3A.
Saludos!!!


----------



## DanielNR (Abr 6, 2012)

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices 'powerful'. Lo que no entiendo es por que me da un corto.
La fuente de alimentación es la topolev. Con algunas modificaciones, pero en sí es casi igual.


----------



## powerful (Abr 6, 2012)

El trafo te dá corto o la fuente. Los trafos tienes baja resistencia si mides en continuidad te indicará corto tienes que medir en resistencia. Si sospechas que hay corto coloca el trafo de frente a la red sin carga , si se calienta demasiado tiene corto ,si está tibio está Ok. Indica los voltajes del primario y el secundario en vacío.


----------



## talante (Abr 6, 2012)

DanielNR dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices 'powerful'. Lo que no entiendo es por que me da un corto.
> La fuente de alimentación es la topolev. Con algunas modificaciones, pero en sí es casi igual.



quisiera ayudarte, pero no entiendo bien tu problema, primero, por lo visto tu trafo está bien, si el aparato que estás haciendo trabaja con 36-0-36, y vos tenés 24, no implica que se produzca un corto, la cosa no funciona o funciona mal (si fuese un amplif de audio,     " sonaría" un poco más bajo)segundo cuando conectás una carga al trafo, la lámpara brilla más (siempre en relación a la potencia de la misma y el trafo) Reconozco que no sé que es una fuente topolev, pero si está bien no puede" cargar" tanto un trafo como para temer un corto.
Bien, decís que tenés 24 0 24 o sea 48 voltios y una capacidadde corriente de 3 amperios. O sea si pusiera una resistencia de 16 ohmios (48/3=16, ) seguiriás teniendo los 48V. Poné una resistencia de 30 o 40 ohmios, De buena disipación (podés usar una R de estufa de 1000vatios(unos 50ohms) y medí, tenés que tener 48 volt (entre extremos secundarios, no?)
así estás seguro de que el trafo está bien, Además poner una térmica de 6 amp en el tablero de prueba no sería mala idea, así te cubrís de esta y otras y no dejás la familia a oscuras. Si fui extenso y confuso disculpen,


----------



## DanielNR (Abr 7, 2012)

Por eso no entiendo por qué se produce el corto. Debería ir o no ir. Lo de la fuente de tupolev, es una fuente de alimentación que se expuso hace ya tiempo en otro post. Acabo de comprobar el transformador con una resistencia de 1000 W. Y me da casi 48V entre los extremos del secundario. Es decir el transformador está perfecto.
Estoy empezando a pensar que quizas el problema lo tenga en el rectificador. Resulta que es de 8A. En mi caso sólo le aplico 3A del transformador. En fin estoy hecho un lío, para variar.
Gracias por tu ayuda 'talante'!!


----------



## DanielNR (Abr 7, 2012)

Ya descubrí qué es lo que me producía el corto. Cometí un fallo garrafal. Conecté el '0' del transformador de 24x2 a la masa del circuito de la fuente. Lo he probado sin conectar el '0' del transformador y el led de la fuente de alimentación se enciende.

Gracias a todos por vuestros consejos!!
Saludos!!


----------



## talante (Abr 7, 2012)

DanielNR dijo:


> Ya descubrí qué es lo que me producía el corto. Cometí un fallo
> Saludos!!



Hurra!!!! por lo menos, ya tenés un buen paso adelante.Me alegro, y si, a veces tenemos el problema frente a los ojos y no lo vemos, creo que a la mayoría nos pasó una vez ( o muchas). Reconozco que me picaste la curiosidad, me mandás el link de la tupolev, Me suena a nombre de avión, a ver que es.
Bueno, aqui estoy, a la orden, con modestia te lo digo, en lo que pueda ayudar. Voy a tratar de postear un circuito de serie de prueba que hice, no es invento mio, es  viejo, pero muy versatil, sirve para probar con seguridad practicamente todo, No se ilusionen, no tiene ni PICs ni nada ultra tecnico, sencilla pero efectiva. (Voy a tratar, digo, porque no tengo el circuito en ningún formato de archivo, lo sé de memoria, voy a ver si puedo con paint o sinó lo dibujo y lesaco una foto.Vamo arriba!!
saludos a todos de
talante


----------



## edferran (May 8, 2012)

Hola, buenas, yo tengo un problema similar, tengo un trafo sacado de una alarma pero no tengo ni idea de por donde alimentarlo, salen dos cables azules por un lado y dos cables rojos por el otro. No se por que lado darle tensión de 230V, si lo conecto por el lado equivocado lo reviento seguro.

Y tampoco sabria como averiguar que intensidad es capaz de suministrar, ¿hay alguna manera de averiguarlo?

Os dejo una foto por si sirve de ayuda, el trafo es completamente compacto, no se puede abrir.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (May 8, 2012)

edferran dijo:


> Hola, buenas, yo tengo un problema similar, tengo un trafo sacado de una alarma pero no tengo ni idea de por donde alimentarlo, ........



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/probar-transformador-9998/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/obtener-algunos-datos-transformadores-17625/


----------



## jkogg (May 8, 2012)

creo que la pinza de ropa es una referencia universal...


----------



## edferran (May 8, 2012)

jkogg dijo:


> creo que la pinza de ropa es una referencia universal...



jajajajaja, pues creo que si, tendrian que ponerlo en los libros de la escuela eso de la pinza.



Fogonazo dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/probar-transformador-9998/
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/obtener-algunos-datos-transformadores-17625/



Gracias voy a ver ahi en esos enlaces. (Se nota que soy novato en el foro verdad?)


----------



## comando69 (Ago 6, 2012)

Hola a todos, quería hacer una consulta. Resulta que arme un transformador de 220 volt a 40 volt con tap central y teóricamente lo calcule para 15 ampere, (el trafo es de 3,8x12 con chapa de 155 que según el programa de construya su video rockola es de 1200 watts). Paso a explicar mi duda, lo arme 4 veces y las 4 veces cuando lo pruebo con la lampara que era de 75 watts prendía a pleno y como se que lo arme bien puse 2 lamparas de 75 watts en serie y prenden pero menos y también puse 3 en serie  y prende mucho menos y cuando junto 2 cables del secundario las lamparas prenden un poco mas, osea se comporta como que esta bien, pero a su vez como si estuviera en corto. ¿estara bien este comportamiento? saludos y gracias


----------



## Neodymio (Ago 6, 2012)

Conectalo directo a la red, eso pasa (si no me equivoco) porque el transformador es polenta. No te debería saltar la llave térmica


----------



## comando69 (Ago 6, 2012)

Si lo eh conectado a directamente a la corriente electrica, no pasa nada osea me vibran las chapas un poco por que me falta ajustarlas parece, pero viste como el calibre del primario es 15 awg pense que no se quemaba por que era muy grueso (que se yo ) gracias por la respuesta neodymio me dejas mas tranquilo ahora a pintarlo por las dudas. saludos


----------



## talante (Ago 6, 2012)

Les cuento como armé una serie "universal". Mediante simples interruptores puedo ir agregando en paralelo lámparas, le puse: 25W, 60W, 100W, 150W, 150W y una resistencia de estufa de 500W, puedo conectarlas individualmente, o en grupo para lograr una variada cantidad de valores, de acuerdo a la carga que estoy analizando. Siempre pongo más vatios en la serie, para que la falta de brillo sea notable si está bien, Cuando uso la resistencia de 500 siempre dejo conectada la de 25 para tener una indicación visual.
Además tiene un voltímetro que mediante una llave me indica la tensión en la serie o en la carga bajo prueba. 
No me atribuyo el mérito del "invento" el uso de la serie es viejo, así como el sistema de llaves, aunque creo que la sección para verificar si algo está a masa, o sea polo alimentación en corto con chassis, armazón, caja, etc. no la ví en ningún lado.
Voy a dibujar un circuito, fotografiarlo y subirlo, no lohago ahora porqué no la armé con plano, si no que fui haciendo "de memoria" y voy a mandar fotos terminada Me quedó un estilo "vintage", la hice con lo que tenía.


----------



## Neodymio (Ago 6, 2012)

Tratá de meter otra capa de chapa más, a mi me vibraba tambien el trafo que tengo en mi album (ver mi perfil) y al agregarle otra chapa martillandola ya no hacía más ruido.
Una duda, qué calibre usaste en el secundario? A mi me costó un ovo y medio bobinar con calibre 16 del secundario, si vos usas calibre 15 en el primario... debés tener un fierro en el secundario!! (hice el bobinado doble para no tener que soldar el punto medio tal vez sea eso lo que me dificultó) y no me entraban las chapas, no se si es que sobredimensioné el cable... o muchas vueltas


----------



## comando69 (Ago 6, 2012)

El secundario es calibre 11 jajaja, tambien lo hice en paralelo mas facil era, despues con la morsa y sargentos lo presione hasta que chapas se pudieran deslizar, ensima el carrete maximo de chapa 155 es 3,8x6 por eso tuve que cortar dos carretes y unirlos

pd: viendo las fotos del trafo en tu album, compre las cosas en el mismo lugar que vos


----------



## ARISVEDCP (Sep 14, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tambien puede que produsca un apagon generalizado, incendio, explosion, Etc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saludos compañeros:

Una duda amigo Fogonazo, cuando hablas de mayor resistencia en el primario, ¿generalmente entre que valores anda la resistencia del primario y del secundario para este tipo de transformadores?

Les agradeceré muchísimo si me pueden aclarar esta duda por favor. Tengan todos un feliz dia


----------



## repmed (Oct 1, 2012)

Hola, me seria muy interesante saber como se conecta, si pudiera ver un esquema, de la lampara y el transormador, por lo que se dice creo la lampara se conecta en serie con el primario del transformador, gracias por el comentario de ante mano.
Repmed





Fogonazo dijo:


> *1. Prueba de resistencia eléctrica con multímetro:*
> 
> Un valor "Abierto" significa bobina cortada, el transformador no sirve. Con un multímetro se comprueba continuidad de las bobinas si estas dan un valor mayor a 1000 Ohms es como para desconfiar (Esto NO incluye transformadores para alta tensión > 2000VCA). .........


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2012)

repmed dijo:


> Hola, me seria muy interesante saber como se conecta, si pudiera ver un esquema, de la lampara y el transormador, por lo que se dice creo la lampara se conecta en serie con el primario del transformador, gracias por el comentario de ante mano.
> Repmed



La lámpara, en efecto, se conecta en serie con el primario 

En el primer comentario hay un ejemplo de la conexión 

Ver el archivo adjunto 3701​
El transformador se conecta en el zócalo y queda en serie con la lámpara.


----------



## repmed (Oct 3, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> La lámpara, en efecto, se conecta en serie con el primario
> 
> En el primer comentario hay un ejemplo de la conexión
> 
> ...



Hola Fogonazo como estas, gracias por la información, se puede saber a que campo de la electronica estas dedicado.


----------



## Robe1707 (Nov 1, 2012)

Buenas 
En primer lugar he estado mirando en el foro para presentarme y no he visto donde, no obstante mi nombre Roberto de Sevilla y me apasiona este mundo de la electronica 
Estoy reparando una minicadena a la cual le tengo afecto y la desempolve y me estoy a ver si soy capa de arreglarla os comento un poco el tema porque va referido al transformador.
En la comprobacion el primario esta cortado y el secundario si esta bien, es mas, no hay tension de salida en el secundario, en tal caso pienso que es el transformador que esta mal
Pero he aqui mi cuestion pertenece a una minicadena pionner XR-P340,pone tambien datos como 220-230V 50/60Hz 276w y en el transformador solo veo ATS7011 TANB THL C93/32 
Y claro no se que transformador que me sirva ponerle (el suyo es imposible de encontrar) otro dato que creo que sera util es que el ventilador de refrigeracion del equipo hace una referencia de 24v.
Perdonad mi desconocimiento pero estoy un poco perdido


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 1, 2012)

Robe1707 dijo:


> Buenas
> En primer lugar he estado mirando en el foro para presentarme y no he visto donde, no obstante mi nombre Roberto de Sevilla y me apasiona este mundo de la electronica
> Estoy reparando una minicadena a la cual le tengo afecto y la desempolve y me estoy a ver si soy capa de arreglarla os comento un poco el tema porque va referido al transformador.
> En la comprobacion el primario esta cortado y el secundario si esta bien, es mas, no hay tension de salida en el secundario, en tal caso pienso que es el transformador que esta mal
> ...



1) Anota donde van conectadas las salidas del transformador en un papel y por triplicado, guardando esos datos en lugar *muy* seguro.
2) Retira el transformador.
3) Saca fotos del mismo.
4) Publica las fotos.


----------



## Jyajure (Nov 5, 2012)

Hola como están, les cuento que gracias a sus instrucciones he podido probar varios transformadores sencillos, pero me encontré uno entre las cosas de un amigo y quiero probarlo y medir sus valores de salida. El problema es que tiene más cables de lo común (de los que he probado), quisiera que me echaran una mano. 

Transformador


Por un lado tiene 6 cables y por el otro tiene 3 cables.

Supongo que estas son las entradas, para 110v y 220v



Y creo que estas las salidas.




Por cierto, tengo entendido que era de un Amplificador de sonido Pioneer, y lo único que quedó fue eso.


----------



## talante (Nov 5, 2012)

Estimado Jyajuve: mira, yo haría algo así, conseguir papel y lápiz, con el ohmetro identificar cada bobinado y medirlo,anotar todo. Si es de un equipo transistorizado ( o con algún integrado) el bobinado de mayor resistencia es el primario, si este tiene una derivación, seguramente es 110 + 110, .En el caso de que sea valvulado, el de mayor resistencia puede ser el +B.
Luego de identificar el primario lo conectas en serie con una lampara de 100 vatios, y ves que pasa. Otra es conectar en uno de los secundarios un trafo de baja tensión 6 o 9 etc, ojo corriente alterna, lo digo por si tenés un eliminador o cargador que da corriente continua. Bueno ahí medis cada tensión y tenés una idea calculando un poco


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2012)

Por los calibres de los alambres creo que:

Blanco, Amarillo y Gris son primario.

Rojos y Negro secundario, seguramente con punto medio.

Mira si hay continuidad entre Blanco, Amarillo y Gris, si *NO* la hay con alguno, puede ser un blindaje interno.
Si la hay, puede ser un transformador 220/110 como te comentaron


----------



## Jyajure (Nov 13, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Por los calibres de los alambres creo que:
> 
> Blanco, Amarillo y Gris son primario.
> 
> ...



Si hay continuidad entre el Blanco-Amarillo-*Marrón, y también entre el Negro-Rojo-Gris... y en el que dices que puede ser la salida también hay continuidad entre los tres cables (Rojo-Negro-Rojo). Por donde podría conectar el enchufe a 110v?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2012)

Jyajure dijo:


> Si hay continuidad entre el Blanco-Amarillo-*Marrón, y también entre el Negro-Rojo-Gris... y en el que dices que puede ser la salida también hay continuidad entre los tres cables (Rojo-Negro-Rojo). Por donde podría conectar el enchufe a 110v?



Trata de medir la resistencia entre los cables Blanco, Amarillo y Gris, el par que te de mayor resistencia es el primario, posiblemente de 220Vca


----------



## Jyajure (Nov 13, 2012)

Ok, Amarillo-Marrón=1Ω, Amarillo-Blanco=7.7Ω y Marrón-Blanco=8.4Ω, con lo que me dice Marrón-Blanco sería la entrada primaria de 110Vac. También medí los el trío Negro-Rojo-Gris. Negro-Rojo=1.2Ω, Negro-Gris=10Ω y Rojo-Gris=9.1Ω.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2012)

Jyajure dijo:


> Ok, Amarillo-Marrón=1Ω, Amarillo-Blanco=7.7Ω y Marrón-Blanco=8.4Ω, con lo que me dice Marrón-Blanco sería la entrada primaria de 110Vac. También medí los el trío Negro-Rojo-Gris. Negro-Rojo=1.2Ω, Negro-Gris=10Ω y Rojo-Gris=9.1Ω.



Arma una lámpara serie como se comenta en el tema, alimenta al transformador, mide tensiones de salida y observa que pasa si lo dejas un rato conectado.


----------



## Jyajure (Nov 13, 2012)

Listo!, los primarios eran el Blanco-Marrón. El voltaje de salida del secundario es 30v+30v. Muchas gracias, luego compruebo las corrientes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2012)

Jyajure dijo:


> Listo!, los primarios eran el Blanco-Marrón. El voltaje de salida del secundario es 30v+30v.


Me alegro.


> Muchas gracias, luego compruebo las corrientes.


*OJO* con eso, ¿ Como piensas comprobar las corrientes ?


----------



## Jyajure (Nov 13, 2012)

Bueno ya vi un post donde lo explican más o menos:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/corriente-transformador-2169/

Que me recomiendas?


----------



## repmed (Dic 29, 2012)

Hola Fogonazo.
Tengo un caso curioso asi ya se halla nombrado como en el caso de que un transformador de 110V se conecta a 220 V se quema y demas, el caso es que tengo un transformador de dos primarios con un centro cada bobina mide 22 Ohms con el centro, este trabaja con una frecuencia que viene de unos transistores, al tener tan poco ohmiaje si se le aplica 110 V. y ponerle el bombillo, este primario se quemaria, si le aplico menos voltaje segun mi idea al conectarle el bombillo este trabajaria erroneamente, que seria aconsejable hacer que no se corra ningun riesgo y saber a ciencia cierta que el transformador esta en buen estado


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2012)

repmed dijo:


> . . . el caso es que tengo un transformador de dos primarios con un centro cada bobina mide 22 Ohms con el centro, este trabaja con una frecuencia que viene de unos transistores, al tener tan poco ohmiaje si se le aplica 110 V. y ponerle el bombillo, este primario se quemaria, si le aplico menos voltaje segun mi idea al conectarle el bombillo este trabajaria erroneamente, que seria aconsejable hacer que no se corra ningun riesgo y saber a ciencia cierta que el transformador esta en buen estado



Si el transformador se pensó para una fuente conmutada o para un inversor, lo ideal es que siga trabajando con estos.

Si el transformador era de un inversor, muy posiblemente se pueda conectar lo que "Era el secundario" como primario a 220Vca y lo que antes "Era primario" ahora será el secundario.

Si el transformador es de ferrita olvidate de conectarlo a la red eléctrica.


----------



## repmed (Dic 29, 2012)

Hola Fogonazo.
Graias por la respuesta, el transformador es de un inversor y no deseo ponerlo a trabajar para otra cosa, solo queria verficar su estado, el caso es que lo conecte en seria con la bombilla el primario y casi no se prende el filamento, incluso tengo otro transformador del mismo circuito y en este no se prende en lo absoluto el filamente ni colocandola de 25W el bombillo, ello quiere decir que el transformador esta en buen estado, incluso lo comparo con otro nuevo y hace lo mismo.
Gracias Por tus comentarios son valiosos, te deseo un muy feliz año nuevo.
Alberto


----------



## dds (Mar 12, 2013)

Saludos! tengo un transformador toroidal , entrada 220 salida varias tensiones con 20A de capacidad de corriente.
Resdulta que, probando el transformador en vacio, aveces me hace saltar la termica. ¿puede ser producto de una perdida o cortocircuito en el trafo?


----------



## talante (Mar 12, 2013)

¿No será "chica" la térmica?


----------



## opamp (Mar 12, 2013)

La "inrush current" de un trafo toroidal es más alta que la de un trafo clásico (Acorazado = E-I ) , es normal el comportamiento,tiene menores perdidas, podrías darte una vuelta por la abundante información que hay al respecto en el FORO. Generalmente al toroidal le colocan más espiras ( menor B de diseño, menor gauss) para contrarrestar la I de acometida.


----------



## sjcronchi (Mar 15, 2013)

Estimados: escribo acá para no hacer otro post con esta pregunta, un problema bastante serio. A un amigo mío recibió un shock eléctrico de una guitarra ídem, y me trajo todo para revisar. El problema que encontré es el siguiente: el trafo del amplificador es un trafo 220/17-0-17 V, y tira estos valores en forma correcta. Pero si mido cualquier cable de salida del trafo, con un cable que tengo conectado a una jabalina, me tira 100V de alterna. Probando todo armado, le van a la viola 113 V de alterna. Siempre referenciados a un cable a tierra. Está dañado el trafo? disculpen si la pregunta es muy tonta, pero no tengo mucha experiencia con transformadores.
Desde ya, agradezco vuestra ayuda.
Abrazo,
Sergio


----------



## talante (Mar 15, 2013)

sjcronchi, entre cualquier cable de entrada y tierra, vas a medir algo. Pero mide con un ohmetro, entre las chapas del transformador (el hierro)y cualquiera de los cables de entrada, tiene que darte infinito; lo mismo con una serie de una lámpara, la lámpara no puede encender.
Pero, si no hay algún cable pelado, un interruptor a masa, o sea, cualquier punto de contacto entre la alimentación y el amplificador, el transformador está a masa, o sea, cambialo ya, antes de que tu amigo quede electrocutado.
Si no fui claro, dime que te contesto nuevamente


----------



## sjcronchi (Mar 15, 2013)

talante dijo:


> sjcronchi, entre cualquier cable de entrada y tierra, vas a medir algo. Pero mide con un ohmetro, entre las chapas del transformador (el hierro)y cualquiera de los cables de entrada, tiene que darte infinito; lo mismo con una serie de una lámpara, la lámpara no puede encender.
> Pero, si no hay algún cable pelado, un interruptor a masa, o sea, cualquier punto de contacto entre la alimentación y el amplificador, el transformador está a masa, o sea, cambialo ya, antes de que tu amigo quede electrocutado.
> Si no fui claro, dime que te contesto nuevamente



Talante, gracias por tu pronta respuesta. Te cuento que mido continuidad con el óhmetro entre la chapa del trafo y todos los cables (entrada y salida) y me da infinito. Mañana voy a probar con una lámpara en serie y te cuento.
Nuevamente, gracias por tu pronta respuesta y tu buena onda!!!
Abrazo grande,
Sergio


----------



## talante (Mar 15, 2013)

De nada, busca algún contacto de linea a masa


----------



## Scooter (Mar 16, 2013)

El problema es que un voltimetro moderno tiene mucha impedancia interna. Si mides con uno analógico o le pones una resistencia en paralelo dará 0, la resistencia de unos k


----------



## talante (Mar 16, 2013)

Hola, usa la serie, a oscuras, pues si el filamento apenas calienta, la iluminación ambiente no te deja ver. Para más seguridad repetiría la prueba con una de 25 W y otra de 100 W.
Además seguiría todo el circuito por las dudas que la fuga se de en un contacto accidental.
Hace años tenía un amplificador transistorizado para la guitarra, circuito y parlante en el mismo bafle, cierta vez, se me cortó el cable en el parlante, rehice la conexión, y cuando toqué la primera nota quedé de todos colores, un "pelito" del cable había caido en mal lugar. Y casi la quedo.


----------



## sjcronchi (Mar 18, 2013)

Hola gente, sigo con el problema, pero con novedades!!!!! Les cuento que probé el trafo con un foquín en serie, y el foco no prendió. Por otro lado, he tenido una variación en la medición de la tensión. Paso a explicar lo más claro posible. Con mi mano derecha, agarro el cable de la jabalina (cable a tierra) y con los dedos presiono el cable y la punta del tester. Con la mano izquierda, sostengo la punta del tester y hago contacto "sin tocar el cable del trafo", o sea que el contacto se sostiene por la misma rigidez del cable. De esta manera, mido 80V de alterna. Si agarro con la mano izquierda el cable y presiono con los dedos la punta del tester y el cable, ahí mido 5V de alterna... Por qué pasa eso? Cuál es la medición correcta? 
Desburrenme porque estoy a punto de sacar turno en el psicólogo jajajajaa...
Abrazo grande!
Sergio


----------



## MemphisJr (Abr 22, 2013)

Saludos a todos,les comento,encontre un trafo por alli,no se nada de el solo se que se usaba en un minicomponente de audio pero marca o modelo nada de nada segun yo mi deducciones son las sigdeacuardo el articulo de fogo)
-las terminales que tiene dos hilos de cobre(+ o -) serian las que usaria ya que son 3 y como son 2 hilos de cobre en paralelo tienen mas amperaje que el resto. pero lo que resulta raro es que todas la terminales de ese lado tiene continuidad pero no rebasan los 6Ω entre todos es normal?
-del otro extremo del trafo hay terminales que tienen continuidad y son las que estan el circulo,segun yo las del primario que irian a los 127ac serian las que solo son 2(1,2)en circulo,y estas presetan una resistencia de 3.8Ω
¿ustedes que dicen?¿estoy correcto)
resumiendo todo el bodinado del circulo que contiene el pin 1,2 es el que marca mayores homs ,ese es el primario?
PD:no lo he conectado por temor de puffff
IMAGENES:















saludos


----------



## alfredhotchilipeppers (Abr 22, 2013)

hola gente....tengo una duda....tengo un transformador que no tiene caracteristicas. Segun me dijeron se trataria de un transformador de microondas el cual trabaja con mucha potencia

si me dicen la caracteristicas puedo usarlo para distintas aplicaciones


----------



## morta (Abr 23, 2013)

Me parece que para medir continuidad de los bobinados, primero deberías desoldarlo de la placa, por que te puede falsear la lectura otros componentes que estén en el circuito y medirte continuidad cuando no la hay.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 23, 2013)

Los marcados + y -, son la salida (el secundario), por lo que se ve, el terminal del medio es el común, el resto no sé. Suele medir muy bajo.

Los terminales del otro lado son el primario. Posiblemente, los terminales que tienen el protector blanco en el bobinado (ver última foto), puede que sea el fusible interno, el resto de conexiones es para 110V/220V/240V, dependerá de la combinación de las conexiones de los pines.

Si tuvieras 220V, podrías tener miedo, pero siendo 110V, no hay mucho problema al conectar, mientras no hagas un cortocircuito...


----------



## MemphisJr (Abr 23, 2013)

Listo,gracias,ya resuelto el tema ya se cuales son para 110,asi que gracias a todos.

saludos.


----------



## Emiliano B (Abr 23, 2013)

Conéctelo con una serie que se hace con un bombillo de 60w, y le puedes meter corriente por donde quieras no pasa nada, si alumbra el bombillo quiere decir que no es la entrada de corriente... saludos


----------



## gotar (May 31, 2013)

Saludos compañeros, como mido sus pines de este transformador inverter de un lcd, y que valores me podrán dar, ¿es necesario quitarlo de la placa, necesariamente? vosotros direis que sois los sabios, después de ver varios comentarios no me aclaro, por lo que pongo a disposición de quien me quiera ayudar la imagen de este modelo.





ya que me trae de cabeza no sale la imagen si el sonido en la tv lcd lg, no se si podrá ser del transformador, o del mosfet Aop605.
Gracias.


----------



## Sergio Ricardo (Ago 7, 2013)

KABALLO90 dijo:


> Buen dia tenga todo el foro!!
> Vengo a que porfavor me aclaren unas pequeñas dudas sobre un transformador que consegui, este transformador nunca lo he utilizado y quiero saber si alguno de ustedes lo han utilizado es de un estereo como ya ivamos a desechar el estereo quise rescatar el transformador bueno aqui les deje unas imagenes del transformador disculpen la imagen jeje es que se las tome rapido con un celular
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 33016 Ver el archivo adjunto 33017 Ver el archivo adjunto 33018Ver el archivo adjunto 33019
> ...


 
Hola... yo tengo un trafo igual y estoy tratando de ver como lo uso. El terminal del centro no tiene conexión, estoy buscando la forma de conectar en serie los bobinados para ver si soporta los 220 Volts. Lo pruebo con una lámpara en serie de 100 watts. En cuanto tengo al mas en claro te lo comento. Saludos.


----------



## Marce (Oct 5, 2013)

Buenas noches, tengo unas dudas y antes de conectar todo prefiero asegurarme de hacer las cosas bien.
 Bueno tengo un transformador reciclado que me regalaron, era de un sistema de alarma, salida 12+12, pero se ve que lo han arrancado de donde estaba conectado, por donde se alimenta posee 3 cables, 2, muy finos por debajo, y uno forrado con amarillo desde arriba, a su vez se conecta a la salida, la slida posee 4 pines, 3 arriba uno abajo (al que entra el cable amarillo) en los 3 de arriba los extremo tienen continuidad, parecen ser la salida y tap central, el cable amarilo no tiene continuidad con ninguno, *A mide 2cm, B, 2.8cm  S=5.6*
 Siguiendo el post del Dr. Z (datos de transf.)
Pa [Potencia aparente] = (S/1.5)^2 // Esta es la potencia aparente del transformador a partir del nucleo
Pr [Potencia disponible] = 0.8 * Pa // Esta es la potencia real que podemos usar
Is [corriente secundaria] = Pr / Vs // Is es la corriente disponible en el secundario.
Pa=7.46
Pr= 08.* 7.46=5.968
 en fin, mi duda es la coneccion en si, si es "seguro" los 2 cables pelados, y que hace el cable amarillo, gracias por darme una mano


----------



## OZKR_86 (Oct 7, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El calculo de la corriente posible lo haces midiendo la superficie de la rama central del transformador (Espesor de laminado * ancho de la rama central de la laminacion).
> Con alguno de los programas de calculo de transformadores que hay en el foro averiguas la potencia posible para esa superficie.
> Teniendo la potencia y la tension sacas la corriente que en teoria podra dar el transformador



Que tal Fogonazo me surgió una duda puedo usar ley de ohm para saber la corriente del transformador? Es decir si tengo un transformador de 12v a 50w me estaría entregando al rededor de 4.1666 amper


----------



## opamp (Oct 7, 2013)

No es el termino apropiado , simplemente si tu trafo es de un Vac y P, le puedes sacar desde 0mA al valor que mencionas, 4.1666A, sin problemas. Segun Ohm V: I.R ; 12V =4.1666A . R ; R = V / I = 12V / 4.1666A =2.88 Ohm; y sabemos que esa no es la RESISTENCIA interna de tu tranformador.


----------



## guillecba (Abr 13, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si el transformador esta sano, la lámpara enciende muy poco y el transformador estará funcionando..



Por qué la lámpara debería encenderse muy poco siendo que no hay consumo en el secundario?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 13, 2014)

guillecba dijo:


> Por qué la lámpara debería encenderse muy poco siendo que no hay consumo en el secundario?



El transformador no es "Perfecto" posee un consumo propio aunque no tenga carga sobre el secundario.


----------



## guillecba (Abr 13, 2014)

Entiendo. Hay alguna manera de determinar si ese consumo en vacío es sólo por el consumo propio del trafo o es debido también a una mala construcción del mismo?, por ej: que tenga menos vueltas de alambre de lo que deberia en el primario.
Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 13, 2014)

guillecba dijo:


> . . .  Hay alguna manera de determinar si ese consumo en vacío es sólo por el consumo propio del trafo o es debido también a una mala construcción del mismo?, por ej: que tenga menos vueltas de alambre de lo que deberia en el primario.
> Gracias.



Nop, sin hacer una autopsia pre-mortem 

Se podría estimar midiendo inductancia, pero no sería muy precisa como indicador.


----------



## guillecba (Abr 13, 2014)

Excelente, muchas gracias Fogonazo!
Un abrazo.


----------



## talante (Abr 13, 2014)

La lámpara enciende porque el primario del trandformador actúa como una resistencia en serie con la lámpara, si queremos ser más precisos, digamos es una reactancia inductiva (XL) en serie. Produce una caida de tensión por tal reactancia y por la propia resistencia del bobinado.
Si la lámpara no prendiera indicaría que el bobinado está cortado


----------



## guillecba (Abr 14, 2014)

talante dijo:


> Si la lámpara no prendiera indicaría que el bobinado está cortado



.. o que el consumo del trafo no es suficiente para encenderla.
Habría que tratar de determinar cual es el consumo en vacío máximo admisible, según la potencia del trafo.


----------



## talante (Abr 14, 2014)

Como norma general siempre que se prueba algo a través de una serie, la lámpara debe estar en relación con el objeto a ser probado.


----------



## zaraza (Dic 28, 2014)

Buenas gente, como andan ? Me entro una duda con respecto a la serie de la lampara y el primario del trafo. Lo que yo entiendo es lo siguiente:

1) La lampara no enciende => como comentaron por ahi arriba, indica que el bobinado esta cortado, pero no a masa.
2) La lampara prende con intensidad normal => una espira esta en corto, entonces el primario hace de masa.
3) La lampara prende con baja intesidad => en principio el trafo funciona bien, y aca esta mi duda. La lampara enciende poco porque aumenta la resistencia de todo el circuito al estar el primario en buen estado ?

Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2014)

riquin dijo:


> 3) La lampara prende con baja intesidad => en principio el trafo funciona bien, y aca esta mi duda. La lampara enciende poco porque aumenta la resistencia de todo el circuito al estar el primario en buen estado ?


 
La resistencia es la misma , pero se le suma la impedancia a la corriente alterna.

Además debería dar un breve encendido al conectar.


----------



## zaraza (Dic 28, 2014)

Tenes razon, tengo que volver a agarrar los apuntes del secundario ! Muchas gracias.


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 19, 2015)

¿Hay algún caso "normal", en que los 4  terminales de un trafo tengan continuidad? (aunque con 
distintos niveles de resistencia).

Esto es lo que medí.
Me acusa entre...
1-2       1         ohm
1-3      33,8       "
1-4      36,6       "
2-3      33,4       "
2-4      36,2       "
3-4      3,3         
Es de un estabilizador de 500 watts, al que no me interesa reparar, solo quiero saber si podré darle algún otro uso(al trafo).


----------



## elgriego (Ene 19, 2015)

Hola p p p,Si puede medir perfectamente ya que por lo que comentas, ese trafo pertenece a un estabilizador electronico de voltage,Asi que, casi seguramente es un autotrafo,Deberias ver cual es el primario fijandote como estaba conectado,pero salvo construir otro estabilizador no le veo gran utilidad,Ya que no es un trafo ailado galvanicamente,Quizas podrias emplear el nucleo en otro proyecto.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 19, 2015)

Eso es un autotransformador de :

170V
185V
200V
220V

Que ocupa todo el carrete , solo podrias independizar el último bobinado y dejar el primario de 200V

500 Watts / 220 = 2,27 A

Pero solo eleva de 170 a 220 o sea = 50V por 2,27A = 113,5 Watts reales


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 19, 2015)

Entonces será debidamente destripado.
Tiene 3,3 por 3,3 de nucleo.
Gracias elgriego y Dosmetros,por la pronta respuesta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 19, 2015)

Por ahora dejale el primario de 200V y un secundario de 15 V que serán 17 . . .


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 19, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por ahora dejale el primario de 200V y un secundario de 15 V que serán 17 . . .



Ok.
Además para eso, ni lo tengo que desarmar.


Aunque recordé que tenía uno similar, con el primario abierto.
Más adelante podré sumarlos, ya que las E y las I, son idénticas.


El de la derecha es el que está bueno.
En el futuro......


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 19, 2015)

Claro , quitale el cartón final e independizá el último bobinado.

Probalo que no Recaliente


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 19, 2015)

Desarmé el de la izquierda(para practicar) esa basura (el bobinado) era de aluminio, y estaba fundido literalmente (el primario).
Pero las E y las I están impecables.


----------



## Lucho LP (Feb 28, 2015)

Hola amigos, recurro a ustedes para ver si me pueden ayudar a interpretar un diagrama que colgaré a continuación.

Se trata de un transformador que encontré en la basura, en perfectas condiciones, y que quiero aprovechar para alimentar un amplificador que estoy armando. 

El trafo alimentaba un centro musical Phillips FW-C507, y de acuerdo a la información que pude interpretar del manual de servicio, el bobinado primario del mismo está preparado para ser alimentado por 110VAC y 220VAC. 

La elección del voltaje de alimentación se realiza mediante una llave selectora (la típica en diversos aparatos, fuentes etc.) que combina de distintas formas la conexión interna de dos bobinados primarios y lo que yo creo que es un fusible térmico serie de protección.

Según entiendo de analizar la imagen que adjunto, la posición inicial de la llave selectora 1206 tal cual está en el esquema (vamos a llamarle “posición 1”), conectaría en paralelo los dos primarios, el primero entre los pines 1 y 2; y el segundo entre los pines 3 y 5 respectivamente, dejando libre la toma intermedia del pin 4. En esta situación el polo vivo de la red quedaría conectado a los pines 1 y 3 simultáneamente mientras que el neutro lo haría a través del fusible térmico de los pines 6 y 7 (en serie) a los pines 2 y 4.

Ahora vamos con la “posición 2” de la llave selectora 1206: En ese caso quedarían en serie los bobinados comprendidos entre los pines 1 y 2 el primero; 4 y 5 el segundo respectivamente, quedando desconectado el pin 3. En esa posición entonces el vivo de la red quedará conectado al pin 1, mientras que el neutro se conectará al pin 5, atravesando el fusible térmico serie de los pines 6 y 7.

*Y ahora viene una pregunta: es la "posición 2" (serie) la que debo utilizar para conectar la parte primaria a 220VAC?*

Pregunto esto, porque de acuerdo a lo que leí en posteos anteriores de Fogonazo y otros usuarios, señalaban la conexión en serie para 220VCA, y en función a eso, me propuse hacer las pruebas con ese formato de conexión y con la utilización de una lámpara en serie; y para mi gusto ésta enciende "demasiado", aunque no totalmente. 

Probé además con lámparas de distintas potencias, 25W, 52W, 60W, y combinaciones entre ellas para obtener mas de 100W y el resultado fue siempre el mismo: "bastante encendidas".

Hasta ahora con lo que les conté, y con la medición de los secundarios, que resultó bastante cercana (o exacta en algún caso) a los valores que encontré de referencia en el manual de servicio, lo que saco en claro es que pareciera ser correcta la forma de conexión de los primarios, pero a juzgar por como brillan las lámparas, mete miedo conectarlo en forma directa a la red...

La resistencia en contínua que pude medir con los bobinados primarios en serie es de 0.8Ω; y en paralelo 0.1Ω. De acuerdo a lo que dice Fogonazo en el primer post, ese valor no necesariamente indicaría cortocircuito o fuga, pero, a ustedes que les parece?

Muchas gracias y saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Feb 28, 2015)

Eso esta contestado aca
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/interpretacion-diagrama-trafo-128910-new/
La lampara solo encendera fuerte si el trafo esta en corto, conecta directamente el trafo con el primario en serie  y funcionara, estas dando demasiadas vueltas con un tema por demás trivial
El razonamiento es muy simple, cuando se calcula un transformador los datos que se obtienen son espiras por volt En un hipotetico caso tengo un trafo a 220CA de entrad y quierio 12CA en salida y el cáclulo me dio dos espiras por volt  para el primario seran 440 espiras y para el secundario 24 espiras
ahora si quiero hacer el primario para dos 110CA el resultado me dice 220 espiras, si ahora deseo la posibilidad de que sirva para 110 y para 220 hare dos bobinados de 220 espiras y con una llave los conectare en serie para para 220CA y en paralelo para 110CA porque en paralelo? porque para 220 necesito la mitad de la corriente que para 110 para la misma potencia, al ponerlo en paralelo consigo las tensiones y las corrientes deseadas c'est fini


----------



## Lucho LP (Feb 28, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> Eso esta contestado aca
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/interpretacion-diagrama-trafo-128910-new/



Lo siento amigo, pero con justa razón DOSMETROS decidió mandar a moderación mi tema porque evidentemente era mas adecuado preguntarlo acá; y estoy totalmente de acuerdo.
Gracias!
Saludos.-


----------



## angel36 (Feb 28, 2015)

hola lucho leete el post que puso dosmetros al final del tema en moderacion desde el principio!!

Despues proba esto, con el primario mirando hacia vos enumerando los pines de izquierda a derecha

1 /fase ( o neutro como quieras)
2 puente con 4
3 LIBRE
5 puente con 6
7 / neutro (o fase )

Siempre con la serie y medi las salidas del secundario de acuerdo al esquema 


Saludos1


----------



## Lucho LP (Feb 28, 2015)

Pandacba, muchas gracias por tu explicación, entiendo todo claramente. 
Lamento que te parezca trivial mi consulta. Solamente estoy tratando de aprender algo y no tengo ningún interés en ser un fastidio para nadie.
Al margen de todo, conecté mi transformador directamente a la red de 220VCA con los bobinados en serie y un fusible de 1A / 250V en el vivo por las dudas, los secundarios en vacío y pufffff! Voló el fusible instantáneamente, así que parece que mi sospecha se va convirtiendo en algo cierto...
Un saludo y gracias.





angel36 dijo:


> hola lucho leete el post que puso dosmetros al final del tema en moderacion desde el principio!!
> 
> Despues proba esto, con el primario mirando hacia vos enumerando los pines de izquierda a derecha
> 
> ...



Gracias Angel36 por tu mensaje, tengo el transformador conectado tal cual sugerís y en esa situación vuela el fuse. 
Si en vez de conectar directamente a la red pongo la lámpara serie, las tensiones en el secundario son prácticamente las que debería tener según el diagrama de servicio que encontré en la web, apenas un poco más bajas. (No lo subí porque pesa 16Mb).
La lámpara se enciende en un 70% aproximadamente y es de 100W.

No entendí bien que sugeriste que lea de DOSMETROS en moderación, fui a ver el tema pero no encontré nada nuevo...
Un saludo!


----------



## angel36 (Feb 28, 2015)

Bueno una cosa que se me paso  el trafo tiene una placa?

si es asi por ahi los componentes asociados te hacen el corto

Fotos podes subir?

identificaste los bobinados del primario?


----------



## Lucho LP (Feb 28, 2015)

Angel36, el trafo está fuera de la placa y sin ningún componente asociado.
Los secundarios están en vacío y los primarios identificados correctamente, tal cual aparece en el diagrama, además todas las tensiones secundarias me dan bien con la lámpara serie, por lo que es evidente que los primarios están bien conectados...
Voy a tratar de subir una imagen en unos minutos.
Gracias!!

PD.: Va la foto!


----------



## angel36 (Feb 28, 2015)

Yo tengo aca un trafo recuperado de algun minicomponete que ni se que marca sera 

con esa configuración que te pase en los extremos tengo 8.9 Ohms sin medir el protector


----------



## Lucho LP (Feb 28, 2015)

angel36 dijo:


> Yo tengo aca un trafo recuperado de algun minicomponete que ni se que marca sera
> 
> con esa configuración que te pase en los extremos tengo 8.9 Ohms sin medir el protector



Ahí puse la foto. Si mido la serie de bobinados sin el protector tengo 0.8Ω... (algo anda mal entonces). 
El protector solo tiene 10.8Ω.-
Gracias por la paciencia!


----------



## Lucho LP (Mar 1, 2015)

Bueno, gracias a la ayuda de Angel36 y la explicación de Pandacba finalmente pude entender la construcción de mi transformador y ponerlo a andar.
Resulta que estaba mirando al revés al mismo y no podía entender como estaba bobinado, ya que tiene diferencias con el que había encontrado en internet y con el diagrama que estaba mirando...
Mil gracias por el tiempo dedicado.
Saludos.-


----------



## pandacba (Mar 1, 2015)

Si murio el fusible, tal vez porque el trafo esta en corto, y por eso lo tiraron.....
pero como bien dices todo sirve como experiencia.
Eso que te explique te sirve por ejemplo compras un trafo cero 220 a 9V pero te confunden los colores.
Siguiendo el razonamiento expuesto el que tiene más impedancia sera el primario, y el que menos el secundario..
Pero nada deja más grabada las cosas en la mente que la experiencia, no importa si en el medio hubo errores todo ayuda al conocimiento


----------



## XxPitufoxX (Abr 8, 2015)

Saludos, encontré un trafo encima de un techo hace bastante tiempo y lo guarde, hasta ahora recién me da curiosidad los V y A que debe manejar. El no lleva ninguna información y procedí a hacer el test de Ohm para cada bobinado.

Dos de con Tap central y otros dos simples, osea dos cables: 

+-+: ++=4.3 +-=3.9
+-+: ++=5.3 +-=4.0
+-: 2.8
+-: 6.3

Medí entre extremos de los bobinados que son ++ y el extremo con Tap que es +-, esos son los valores en Ohmios y según leí, la de mayor resistencia es la de entrada así que probé con el de 6.3.

Los voltajes y amperaje son los siguientes (el amperaje los medí en paralelo con el tester):
1: ++= 50v 12A +-= 25v 9.8A
2: ++= 28v 7.5A +-= 13v 5.5A
3: 9v 4A
4: entrada 120v

El problema de este transformador es que cuando lo conecte, internamente hace un chasquido, como el contacto de dos cables para hacer chispa (corto) y aparte de eso tiene una muy leve vibración pero es mínima por decir nula, pero después de 5 minutos o 10 minutos iba calentándose levemente pero el seguía generando calor y no lo tenia con carga ni haciendo corto para las pruebas, solo duraban 2 seg. Alguien sabe que pasa?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 8, 2015)

Es normal que el transformador caliente hasta uno 60° en vacío y hasta unos 80° a plena carga.

Si lo dejas conectado debe ir calentando hasta estabilizarse a una temperatura.

Si el transformador estuvo a la interperie posiblemente este dañado


----------



## XxPitufoxX (Abr 8, 2015)

60 80 grados!? Wow no sabia jeje, tengo un transformador de 12V 5A para un ampli de 30W y siempre uso el ampli con media o baja potencia y mantiene frío el transformador, por eso se me hizo raro. 

Igual la vibración es normal? 

Y sí, estuvo a la intemperie, lluvia y sol por quien sabe cuanto tiempo... Mas sin embargo según leo, si la resistencia de las bobinas supera los 500ohm es que debe estar en corto o algo...


----------



## Eduardinhi (Jun 17, 2015)

Tengo un transformador que en baja da 19V, me da continuidad entre fases y entre neutro
Sera que esta en corto?
Porque a la salida del lado de baja alimenta a una tarjeta , entre la tarjeta y el transformador tiene unos fusibles que se abren cuando conecto la tarjeta (la tarjeta es prácticamente nueva y dudo que tenga corto)


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 17, 2015)

Eduardinhi dijo:


> Tengo un transformador que en baja da 19V, me da continuidad entre fases y entre neutro


¿ Leíste el tema ?


> Sera que esta en corto?


Si hubieras leído el tema completo tendrías tu respuesta.


> Porque a la salida del lado de baja alimenta a una tarjeta , entre la tarjeta y el transformador tiene unos fusibles que se abren cuando conecto la tarjeta (la tarjeta es prácticamente nueva y dudo que tenga corto)


Si se quema un fusible que se encuentra *"Después"* del transformador es porque el cortocircuito se encuentra *"Después"* del transformador y del fusible


----------



## tonyelect (Jun 18, 2015)

tengo una duda.... es posible?... que cuando tenemos el electrodomestico conectado a la red principal electrica, el dispositivo aun apagado... el transformador sigue operando... mi duda es si el consumo tanto en stanby o en On es el mismo ??? Existira el momento donde su consumo conectado a la red electrica sea nulo...?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2015)

tonyelect dijo:


> tengo una duda.... es posible?... que cuando tenemos el electrodomestico conectado a la red principal electrica, el dispositivo aun apagado... el transformador sigue operando...


 
Si , es posible , dependerá si el encendido está en la parte primaria de la línea o en la parte secundaria , algunos electrodomésticos usan tensión aún apagados , por ejemplo el reloj del microondas , o los circuitos del receptor del control remoto en televisores y equipos de audio.



> mi duda es si el consumo tanto en stanby o en On es el mismo ???


 
Obviamente que no



> Existira el momento donde su consumo conectado a la red electrica sea nulo...?


 
No , podrá ser mayor o menor dependiendo de  la calidad del producto y de las cosas que siga haciendo aún apagado.

Saludos !


----------



## diodoled (Sep 18, 2015)

Hola tengo un transformador toroidal que me regalaron, la misma tiene los siguientes datos:
Primario:
115V cables negro y rojo
115V cables negro y rojo

Con el secundario no tengo problemas porque estan bien identificados.

Lo que yo entiendo segun la descripcion del primario, es que los bobinados para los 115V de cada uno son independientes, es mas, los medi y comprobe que es asi, pero lo que no entiendo es como saber cual de los cables tomar para los 220V de la red electrica.
Si tengo un trafo de 220V a 110V para hacer la prueba como se menciona aqui, como podria identificar la entrada de los 220V en el primario si en lugar de tres cables tengo cuatro?(negro,rojo,negro,rojo) espero se entienda mi consulta, porque normalmente veo tres cables en el primario, al menos en la mayoria de los trafos que he visto.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 18, 2015)

diodoled dijo:


> Hola tengo un transformador toroidal que me regalaron, la misma tiene los siguientes datos:
> Primario:
> 115V cables negro y rojo
> 115V cables negro y rojo
> ...



Si tienes 2 primarios de 115V, puedes ponerlos en serie
El rojo (fase) del 1 a fase de línea,
El *negro*  (neutro) de  este con el rojo del 2(fase),
El *negro* (neutro) del 2 con el neutro de línea), y ya tienes tu transformador de 230V.

*Ojo...*

*Siempre las pruebas con la lámpara en serie.*


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 18, 2015)

diodoled dijo:


> Hola tengo un transformador toroidal que me regalaron, la misma tiene los siguientes datos:
> Primario:
> 115V cables negro y rojo
> 115V cables negro y rojo
> ...




Esos son transformadores para los 2 sistemas principales de distribución eléctrica, 110/120 y 220/240 Vca

Si se conecta a 110Vca los primarios se conectan en *paralelo*

Si se conecta a 220Vca los primarios se conectan en *serie*

Siempre respetando la fase de los bobinados


----------



## diodoled (Sep 18, 2015)

Gracias por el dato muchachos...


----------



## pantry2 (Ene 26, 2016)

Hola gente como están...
Exelente aporte como siempre...
Les traigo una duda... Tengo un transformador un poco grande...
Y quería que me ayuden a despejar una duda...
El transformador es de 50v-50v vca x 20A
El tema es el siguiente como hace 5años que lo tengo sin uso (nunca se mojó ni nada por el estilo si pudo haber absorbido humedad)
Tome los métodos de medir los bobinados con el multimetro... Hasta hay Todo bien lo conecte con el foco de 200w en serie y anduvo de 10...
La corriente en el secundario era de 30v-30v aproximadamente...
Cuando lo pruebo sin el foco obtengo 54v-54v aproximadamente...
Acá está la consulta lo dejó conectado para que saque algún residuo de humedad y después de 4 horas conectado.. 
Sin carga
 tocó con la mano el núcleo y esta super caliente te quema la mano... Esto es normal?
Volví a medir la tensión en la salida y esta correctamente


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2016)

pantry2 dijo:


> . . .después de 4 horas conectado..
> Sin carga
> tocó con la mano el núcleo y esta super caliente te quema la mano... Esto es normal?
> Volví a medir la tensión en la salida y esta correctamente



La temperatura del transformador depende de la calidad de construcción, en particular la calidad del laminado.
Para estar seguro habría que medir la temperatura con termómetro, la apreciación con la mano es un buen indicio, pero no siempre es confiable.


----------



## pantry2 (Ene 26, 2016)

Creo que mi multimetro tiene para medir temperatura...
Otro detalle que me olvidé de agregar el transformador tiene una pequeña vibración también apreciable cuando lo toco con la mano..,
Otra pregunta... Sería una buena opción llevarlo a alguna casa de electrónica a probar...? (Muchas veces fui y llevaban fly back a probar capaz que puedan también probar transformadores )


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 26, 2016)

La prueba que pueden hacer no va a diferir mucho de la que tu hagas.

Mide la temperatura, hasta unos 75° está bien.

La vibración puede provenir de alguno/s de los tornillos que aprietan las chapas flojo.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Feb 17, 2016)

"Transformador" que tiene continuidad entre pata del enchufe de conexión y tomacorriente de salida es en realidad "autotransformador"?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2016)

Alvaro Canelo dijo:


> "Transformador" que tiene continuidad entre pata del enchufe de conexión y tomacorriente de salida es en realidad "autotransformador"?



*Sip. *

El bobinado del secundario es una derivación del bobinado primario, así que hay conexión entre Entrada y Salida.


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Feb 17, 2016)

Gracias, estimado!
Entonces, sería adecuado colocar un protector de sobretensión para el caso fortuito en que haya pérdida de aislación y evitar que pasen los 220 V de la línea. Ya que el fusible no sería lo más adecuado para este caso...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 17, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esos son transformadores para los 2 sistemas principales de distribución eléctrica, 110/120 y 220/240 Vca
> 
> Si se conecta a 110Vca los primarios se conectan en *paralelo*
> 
> ...


!Incluso si NO respechas la fase de los bobinados tienes un belo cortocircuito en las manos , te saltan imediatamente  las protecciónes de la red electrica (fusibles) !.      
!Fuerte abrazoz a todos !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Xp7 (Jul 16, 2016)

Hola la muchachada del foro, me paso algo extraño, me hice hacer un trafo el cual otorga 65+65 25A para mi potencia, el dilema es que entre extremos y punto medio mide 65vca, pero entre extremos mide 0v ! jaja como puede ser eso ????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2016)

Invertí las conexiones de los dos cables de la derecha , o los de la izquierda , lo  que te resulte más facil 

Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 16, 2016)

Xp7 dijo:


> Hola la muchachada del foro, me paso algo extraño, me hice hacer un trafo el cual otorga 65+65 25A para mi potencia, el dilema es que entre extremos y punto medio mide 65vca, pero entre extremos mide 0v ! jaja como puede ser eso ????



Conectaron mal los secundarios.
Están en fase (Respecto del punto medio) y deberían estas desfasados, realiza lo que comenta 2M y si no funciona lo empleas como "Pisa papeles"


----------



## miguelus (Jul 17, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Conectaron mal los secundarios.
> Están en fase (Respecto del punto medio) y deberían estas desfasados, realiza lo que comenta 2M y si no funciona lo empleas como "Pisa papeles"



Buenos días.

Siento disentir de Fogonazo...

No es buena idea utilizar los Transformadores como "Pisa Papeles" ya que suelen ser (muy) pesados, y si les da por seguir las Leyes de Newton y tenemos un pie justo debajo de su Vertical nos podemos imaginar el resultado  (primera Ley de Murphy)






En un Transformador, los Secundarios se pueden conectar de varias maneras...




Los puntos que hay en los Devanados significa que tienen la misma fase por lo que la tensión entre ellos será nula.

Xp7, en tu caso y como referencia tendrás que utilizar la figura 2

Sal U2


----------



## Xp7 (Jul 17, 2016)

Listo ahora si.....Ahora si da 137 entre extremos y en puntos medios 67 + 67 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Muchisimas gracias!


----------



## latino372000 (Jul 20, 2016)

Buenas noches,

- Si a la salida del secundario de un transformador hay algun componente en corto circuito, la alta demanda de corriente afecta al primario del transformador? o puede causarle daño a algun componente electronico conectado al primario?

- Las pruebas aqui descritas sirven para aplicarselas a transformadores de alta frecuencia?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 20, 2016)

En general , en un 99,99 % de las fuentes conmutadas , lo que se quema es la electrónica y no el transformador.

Habían un post de cómo medir los de alta frecuencia con inductómetro.

Saludos !


----------



## shevchenko (Jul 20, 2016)

Un transformador es un transformador... sólo varía como combinar los secundarios, siempre se rompe el eslabón más débil de la cadena.

Saludos!

Si dan continuidad y están aislados uno de otros y con el núcleo, podes comenzar las pruebas y mediciones con la serie!


----------



## latino372000 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hice este par de preguntas por lo siguiente: acabo de leer en una pagina de electronica que el transistor  HOT de un Tv CRT puede averiarse debido a algun cortocircuito en algunas de las etapas que se alimentan del secundario del flyback y  no entiendo como puede suceder eso si justamente un transformador aisla la region del primario de la del secundario.

Con respecto a los transformadores de alta frecuencia mi duda es porque lei que son diseñados para trabajar a una frecuencia determinada. Y tengo un caso en el cual he medido todos los componentes de la fuente conmutada y le esta llegando alta frecuencia y +B al primario del transformador y sin embargo no obtengo voltaje a la salida del mismo.

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 20, 2016)

Claro , la potencia tomada en el secundario , se refleja en el primario


----------



## latino372000 (Jul 21, 2016)

Negativo, acabo de hacer  la prueba con el bombillo o lámpara en serie a un transformadot de alta frecuencia y tanto el primario como los secundarios hacen que se encienda dicha lampara.
El transformador lo extraje de un Dvd que funcuona


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 21, 2016)

latino372000 dijo:


> Negativo, acabo de hacer  la prueba con el bombillo o lámpara en serie a un transformadot de alta frecuencia y tanto el primario como los secundarios hacen que se encienda dicha lampara.
> El transformador lo extraje de un Dvd que funcuona



Esa comprobación *NO* sirve para un transformador de fuente conmutada, siempre te indicará cortocircuito


----------



## shevchenko (Jul 21, 2016)

Los transformadores de ferrita trabajan a altas frecuncias, lo que en su diseño determina una número mucho más bajo de espiras o vueltas de alambre de cobre. .. cuando haces la prueba con la serie, le mandas baja frecuencia y teniendo en cuenta que son pocas espiras lo toma como un corto... se prueban con alta frecuencia... 
Comprobando continuidad y aislacion ya dalo por bueno, luego ves que tan bien anda en su circuito...
Además de números de.vueltas grosor de alambre tiene que tener una inductancia correcta o aceptable para los semiconductores que lo exiten... por ejemplo en un flyback si no tiene su gap va a calentar el transistor conmutador y en si también el flyback por saturación.... entre otras cosas tal vez ni ofrezca los voltajes correctos!!


Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 21, 2016)

shevchenko dijo:


> Los transformadores de ferrita trabajan a altas frecuncias, lo que en su diseño determina una número mucho más bajo de espiras o vueltas de alambre de cobre. .. cuando haces la prueba con la serie, le mandas baja frecuencia y teniendo en cuenta que son pocas espiras lo toma como un corto... se prueban con alta frecuencia...
> Comprobando continuidad y aislacion ya dalo por bueno, luego ves que tan bien anda en su circuito. . . . .!



Solo faltaría la comprobación "Nasal" 
Un transformador recalentado/quemado es *"Apestoso"* sea de ferrita o hierro


----------



## CHUWAKA (Sep 27, 2016)

Xp7 dijo:


> Listo ahora si.....Ahora si da 137 entre extremos y en puntos medios 67 + 67 http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160717/1c54da1575d5697a616e4df5b0061b1b.jpg
> 
> Muchisimas gracias!


 
Holas a donde mandaste *h*a*c*er el transformador y me pasas las medidas......


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 28, 2016)

CHUWAKA dijo:


> Holas a donde mandaste *h*a*c*er el transformador y me pasas las medidas......



En la calle Paraná, zona de congreso, hay 2 casas que fabrican transformadores, Alamtec y casi enfrente otra.

http://www.alamtec.com.ar/

http://www.electrotecnialopez.com/

http://www.eltoroide.com.ar/

http://www.bestsound.com.ar/

http://www.rosario.com.ar/electroparana


----------



## RacinsTak (Jun 17, 2017)

Se cumple esto con transformadores toroidales? Lo digo porque tengo uno que deberia dar 18VAC y me esta dando 0.4VAC. Mi fuente encendio por unos 2 segunods y luego se apago y a su entrada recibia eso, 0.4VAC


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2017)

Es un toroidal grande o chico de ferrita en una fuente conmutada ?


----------



## RacinsTak (Jun 17, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es un toroidal grande o chico de ferrita en una fuente conmutada ?



Es un toroidal grande para una fuente simetrica


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2017)

Y no probaste el transformador solo , fuera de la fuente ?

Le pones una lámpara serie de filamentos  de 100 W en serie con el primario


----------



## fededesalta (Jun 18, 2017)

Hola, me ayudarian a conectar en fase las bobinas del primario adjunto fotos .La idea es que funcione con 220 y no quiero quemar el bobinado como lei unos post atras que pasa si no se los pone en fase.Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2017)

Juntá GRY (gris) y BLU (azul) y aislalos.

Conectá RED (rojo) y PUR (púrpura morado violeta) a los 220 V  , eso lo harás ya con el tester puesto para medir 20 VAC en los cables amarillos.

Si no tuvieras los 20 VAC , desenchufás INMEDIATAMENTE  e intercambiás rojo con gris.

Entre los celestes-verdes deberías tener 100 Vac.

Más seguro sería hacer la prueba con lámpara serie de filamentos de 100 Watts en el primario . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## fededesalta (Jun 19, 2017)

Eureka!!.  Gracias me pasaba que conectaba cualquiera de los dos primarios y el foco de prueba en serie se iluminaba con mucha fuerza.Claro son para 110.Leyendo tooodo me entero que para 220 van conectadas en fase.Gracias muchas gracias.Adjunto foto para que quede claro y le sirva a alguien que tenga la misma duda.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 19, 2017)

fededesalta dijo:


> Eureka!!.  Gracias me pasaba que conectaba cualquiera de los dos primarios y el foco de prueba en serie se iluminaba con mucha fuerza.Claro son para 110.Leyendo tooodo me entero que para 220 van conectadas en fase.Gracias muchas gracias.Adjunto foto para que quede claro y le sirva a alguien que tenga la misma duda.


!Mas una ves lo Foco de teste salvou lo transformador de un equivoco !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DIE32GO (Ene 10, 2019)

Hola colegas quisiera hacer una consulta relacionada al tema: tengo un transformador de un cargador de baterias de automovil el cual en su salida presenta un voltaje bastante bajo como para cargar una bateria 12volts justo, entiendo que para cargar debería haber unos 14 volts, y antes de desarmarlo quisiera su opinion, si es posible que el primario tenga alguna espira en corto y esto haga disminuir el voltaje en el secundario? he hecho la prueba con lampara de 75 watts y enciende directamente aunque sospoecho que esto suceda debido al tamaño del transformador que segun el fabricante entrega 35amp. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 10, 2019)

Está perfecto, son 12 V*rms* , la senoidal tiene picos de 12 x 1,4142 (raiz de dos) = a 17 V*pico*


----------



## DIE32GO (Ene 10, 2019)

Muchas Gracias por la ayuda DOSMETROS, tiene toda la razón ya que no había tenido esto en cuenta, entonces quiere decir que la batería cuando esté totalmente cargada va a alcanzar el V*pico*??
Gracias...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 10, 2019)

Una excelente batería de plomo ácido o de gel puede llegar como "*maximísimo"* a 15 Vdc , en general llegan cómodas a 13,8 o 14,2 V ; 12 V sería media carga.


----------



## Carcadtibara8 (Jul 1, 2019)

Buenas, me podrían ayudar orientándome de cómo me podría dar cuenta si esta fuente de poder está en buen estado. Gracias


----------



## Scooter (Jul 1, 2019)

Eso no es una fuente, es un transformador.

Pues conecta el primario y mides el secundario.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2019)

Creo que irían los dos negros juntos y los dos rojos juntos y a 110 Vac .

Luego entre azul y negro debe tener 35 Vac (con cualquiera de los azules y el negro de ese lado , no los otros negros del otro lado)


----------



## sergiot (Jul 1, 2019)

Tiene doble primario de 110V para poder usar en 110V de linea o 220V de linea, colocando siempre los bobinados del primario en fase, ojo con eso, si tenes dudas coloca una lampara de filamento en serie y un tester en el secuandario midiendo la salida, la lampara casi no debe encender y en la salida arrojar la tensión según la etiqueta.


----------



## Carcadtibara8 (Jul 3, 2019)

Supongo los primarios son los de lado izquierdo; los dos rojos y los dos negros. Cómo hago para conectarlo en el toma de 110? Y en los de salida, sale también con corriente alterna? Cuáles serían positivos, GND, si hay dos verdes, dos azules y uno negro. Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2019)

No leiste las respuestas !


----------



## Carcadtibara8 (Jul 3, 2019)

Ok


DOSMETROS dijo:


> No leiste las respuestas !


Que pena ahí hoome. Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2019)

Y los dos cables verdes con su cable negro dan 15 Vac a solo 0,8A , eso sería para alimentar pre-amplificador , luego de rectificado , filtrado y regulado.


----------



## Carcadtibara8 (Jul 3, 2019)

Grac


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y los dos cables verdes con su cable negro dan 15 Vac a solo 0,8A , eso sería para alimentar pre-amplificador , luego de rectificado , filtrado y regulado.


Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2019)

O sea , dos rojos juntos y dos negros juntos a 110Vac

De los dos azules con  su cable negro tendrás 35Vac + 35Vac y luego de rectificado y filtrado unos 49Vdc + 49Vdc a 2,5A
De los dos verdes y mismo cable negro obtendrás 15 Vac + 15Vac , rectificador y filtrados , unos 21Vdc + 21Vdc , que serán estabilizados en +15-15Vdc para alimentar previos (preamplificador)


----------



## Carcadtibara8 (Jul 3, 2019)

Muchas


DOSMETROS dijo:


> O sea , dos rojos juntos y dos negros juntos a 110Vac
> 
> De los dos azules con  su cable negro tendrás 35Vac + 35Vac y luego de rectificado y filtrado unos 49Vdc + 49Vdc a 2,5A
> De los dos verdes y mismo cable negro obtendrás 15 Vac + 15Vac , rectificador y filtrados , unos 21Vdc + 21Vdc , que serán estabilizados en +15-15Vdc para alimentar previos (preamplificador)


 
*G*racias por tu apoyo. Una vez verifique si está o no funcionando, el reto sería conectarlo en la planta. Cuando me la dieron, estaba todo desconectado y medio estropeado. Ahí iré cuadrándola. Otra pregunta: tengo una planta de 300 *W*at*t*s por salida y le tengo conectado en paralelo dos parlantes de 300 *W*at*t*s a cada salida; será q*ue* esa puede ser causa de q*ue* la planta se me recaliente? Esta practica la hice hace desde unos 5 meses, pero se me está recalentando desde hace unos dos meses atrás, al inicio no sucedía nada; incluso hasta el relé se me dañó una vez. Gracias por tu aporte.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2019)

Por favor escribe correctamente y evita el "quequeo" , aqui *que* es *que* y no *q* .

Seguramente sea la causa , habría que ver las especificaciones de impedancia del *amplificador *!


----------



## Carcadtibara8 (Jul 3, 2019)

Bien; gracias por invertir tu valioso tiempo en apoyarme en la compresión y solución a estos temas. Feliz día


----------



## #Include<Copernico> (Dic 5, 2020)

Hola, alguien sabe por qué en los libros de máquinas eléctricas, dicen que los transformadores tienen polaridad? Si se supone que trabajan en alterna y en alterna no hay polaridad. Se refieren a la línea y al neutro o a que se refieren con polaridad?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 5, 2020)

Eso es cuando tenés multiples bobinados, y la "polaridad" se refiere a la fase de cada terminal de un bobinado en relación con los terminales de otros bobinados.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 5, 2020)

Aparte de lo que dice el doc, sirve para evitar cortocircuitos (union en paralelo) o reduccion/anulacion (union en serie).
Si pones en paralelo, y las conexiones no estan en fase, se crea un cortocircuito, ya que mientras uno esta aumentando, el otro está disminuyendo


Lo mismo para la serie, pero en este caso se puede disminuir o anular del todo


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 5, 2020)

Quizás también de explicación parcial, sirva esto :¿Se pueden unir dos transformadores?


----------



## Scooter (Dic 6, 2020)

#Include<Copernico> dijo:


> Hola, alguien sabe por qué en los libros de máquinas eléctricas, dicen que los transformadores tienen polaridad? Si se supone que trabajan en alterna y en alterna no hay polaridad. Se refieren a la línea y al neutro o a que se refieren con polaridad?


En alterna si que hay polaridad. Mete un dedo en ambos polos del enchufe y notarás que en uno te mueres y en el otro no.

Si es trifásica hay cuatro polos diferentes no meclables entre sí.

Eso sin transformadores, si metemos transformadores la cosa se multiplica por dos en monofásica y ni se por cuánto en trifásica, es lo que se conoce por índice horario del transformador.

En alterna si hay polaridad y además más de una y más de dos. Hay unas cuantas no intercambiables


----------



## Victor Barber (Jun 19, 2021)

Quisiera saber con precisión , el porque el núcleo de un transformador , No es de hierro macizo , sino de laminas enmontunadas una sobre otras ...  y también una breve explicación de los transformadores con núcleos de aire , gracias y disculpen mi curiosidad e ignorancia .....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 19, 2021)

Leé acá:




__





						Diseño de un Amplificador de Ocho Canales
					

creo haber leído que le dieron 12000 gauss de B  Nonono, no sé cuanto le dieron en realidad. Esa es una estimación basada en el oidodómetro por el "toonng" que hace cuando le aplicás tensión estando apagado y eso solo lo he visto (escuchado) en trafos que tienen una B alta (y mayor 10.000 Gauss...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Y si usas el buscador podes encontrar mas detalles.

Tambien te recomiendo que busques en la web el libro "Transformadores" de Francisco L. Singer. Está para descarga y es un libro viejo pero muy bueno y completo sobre transformadores, y lo vas a ver referenciado en muchos temas de este foro.


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 19, 2021)

Victor Barber dijo:


> Quisiera saber con precisión , el porque el núcleo de un transformador , No es de hierro macizo , sino de laminas enmontunadas una sobre otras ...


Buen día,  es para limitar las pérdidas por corrientes de Focault.


Victor Barber dijo:


> ...  y también una breve explicación de los transformadores con núcleos de aire , gracias y disculpen mi curiosidad e ignorancia .....


Los transformadores con núcleo de aire son los que se usan en R.F. (Radio Frecuencia).
Sugiero que visites : Calculo, diseño y construcción de transformadores
Ahi todo está bastante claro, completo, y con muchas explicaciones.

Sugiero también que veas en algún libro de electricidad, los capítulos que tratan Magnetismo, y Electromagnetismo.


----------

